# Topic des commandes Apple Watch Serie 4



## UfeelRage (14 Septembre 2018)

Salut tout le monde,

Je propose un topic pour centraliser nos commandes d'Apple Watch Serie 4, en gros, sur ce topic, on regroupe les informations par rapport à notre achat.

Des informations comme par exemple le modèle de notre montre, la date de livraison, si y'a un soucis de stock etc etc.

Je lance donc les hostilités avec ma commande, j'ai pris celle-ci : *Apple Watch Series 4 GPS + Cellular, boîtier en acier inoxydable de 44 mm avec Bracelet Milanais *pour la modique somme de 849€ hum hum..

Livraison express prévue entre le 26 Septembre et le 1er Octobre.

Si vous avez des questions avant de vous lancez pour votre achat, n'hésitez pas également.


----------



## fousfous (14 Septembre 2018)

Pas de possibilité de livrer en point relais... Du coup je peux pas la commander, merci le chat d'Apple qui a dit le contraire...


----------



## canarticho (14 Septembre 2018)

Hello,

j'ai commandé mon Apple Watch Serie 4 - GPS sans cellulaire, 44mm bracelet sport.
Livraison Express entre le 08 et le 15 Octobre.

Si c'est comme les années précédentes, les délais peuvent se raccourcir d'ici la semaine prochaine.


----------



## UfeelRage (14 Septembre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Pas de possibilité de livrer en point relais... Du coup je peux pas la commander, merci le chat d'Apple qui a dit le contraire...



Je te conseille, si tu le peux, d'aller en magasin directement à partir du 21 Septembre..


----------



## fousfous (14 Septembre 2018)

UfeelRage a dit:


> Je te conseille, si tu le peux, d'aller en magasin directement à partir du 21 Septembre..


C'est quand même à plus d'une heure et sans être sur qu'il y aura celle que je veux.


----------



## UfeelRage (14 Septembre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> C'est quand même à plus d'une heure et sans être sur qu'il y aura celle que je veux.



Essaye d'appeler avant.


----------



## Brand72 (15 Septembre 2018)

Personnellement c’est une 44mm GPS alu gris sidéral - bracelet nylon, réception normalement prévu pour le 21 par Boulanger. Ça reste à voir [emoji11]


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

Brand72 a dit:


> Personnellement c’est une 44mm GPS alu gris sidéral - bracelet nylon, réception normalement prévu pour le 21 par Boulanger. Ça reste à voir


Pourquoi ? Le délai de livraison sur le site officiel d'Apple sera respecté _(sauf imprévu)_, ce qui ne sera jamais le cas chez Boulanger, la Fnac et Darty, car ils sont toujours livrés après les commandes passées sur le site officiel d'Apple.


----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2018)

UfeelRage a dit:


> Essaye d'appeler avant.


Ca ne sert à rien, le stock reçu n'est pas mirobolant et les premiers arrivés sont les premiers servis. Autant camper devant le magasin pour ne pas repartir bredouille si on arrive à 11 heures.


----------



## UfeelRage (15 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ca ne sert à rien, le stock reçu n'est pas mirobolant et les premiers arrivés sont les premiers servis. Autant camper devant le magasin pour ne pas repartir bredouille si on arrive à 11 heures.



Bonne chance pour lui alors..


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Septembre 2018)

De mon côté passé le stress de savoir si les bracelets des précédents modèles resteraient compatibles et si le modèle Inox Noir Sidéral ne serait pas éjecté par l’or du visuel officiel ayant fuité, j’ai évidement pris une Series 4 Inox Noir Sidéral en 44mm avec bracelet Sport Noir pour remplacer ma Series 0 42mm de sorte de conserver l’utilisation de mon Bracelet à Maillons Noir Sidéral qu’aucun autre bracelet n’a réussi à retourner dans sa boîte.

Comme d’habitude pour les renouvellements d’iPhone, j’étais sur l’App Apple Store à 9h et j’ai pu obtenir une livraison pour vendredi prochain pour l’iPhone et la Watch grâce à Apple Pay (30 secondes environ pour mettre les deux produits au panier et payer, en ayant mis des favoris pour aller plus vite).


----------



## UfeelRage (15 Septembre 2018)

Boris 41 a dit:


> De mon côté passé le stress de savoir si les bracelets des précédents modèles resteraient compatibles et si le modèle Inox Noir Sidéral ne serait pas éjecté par l’or du visuel officiel ayant fuité, j’ai évidement pris une Series 4 Inox Noir Sidéral en 44mm avec bracelet Sport Noir pour remplacer ma Series 0 42mm de sorte de conserver l’utilisation de mon Bracelet à Maillons Noir Sidéral qu’aucun autre bracelet n’a réussi à retourner dans sa boîte.
> 
> Comme d’habitude pour les renouvellements d’iPhone, j’étais sur l’App Apple Store à 9h et j’ai pu obtenir une livraison pour vendredi prochain pour l’iPhone et la Watch grâce à Apple Pay (30 secondes environ pour mettre les deux produits au panier et payer, en ayant mis des favoris pour aller plus vite).



J'ai tellement hésité entre le modèle inox gris et noir jusqu'à ma commande mais j'ai finalement pris le gris qui va le plus avec mon style vestimentaire.

Pour la commande, j'avais pas prédit que j'allais oublier mon mot de passe d'identifiant Apple donc j'ai dû retaper mon adresse etc à la main, j'ai commandé à 9h14, les délais avaient déjà pratiquement doublés..


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Septembre 2018)

Sur une préco Apple il faut toujours anticiper ce genre de risque. Perso tout était vérifié à l’avance (appli, favoris sur les modèles exacts, adresse de livraison par défaut Apple Pay, CB par défaut) de sorte de ne pas perdre une seconde de plus que celles nécessaires à ajouter les produits au panier et payer.

D’ailleurs cette année comme je commandais deux produits j’allais séparer les deux commandes et commencer par l’iPhone et au dernier moment je me suis ravisé vu le peu de temps qu’il faut pour ajouter un produit en favoris au panier. J’ai bien fait étant donné que ce sont les Watch qui ont été les plus rapidement indispo pour le 21.

Pour les mots de passes rien de tel qu’un gestionnaire performant. J’utilise 1Password en abonnement familial, un petit bijou ! Et avec iOS 12 ça va encore mieux s’intégrer dans le système.


----------



## UfeelRage (15 Septembre 2018)

Je devrai peut-être avoir ce genre de gestionnaire, j'suis pas très organisé pour ça x)


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2018)

Bah sinon directement le gestionnaire d'apple qui fonctionne très bien, pas besoin d'un autre service pour ce genre de choses il me semble.


----------



## Boris 41 (15 Septembre 2018)

Rien à voir, bien moins complet et pratique. « Pas besoin » tout dépend de ton utilisation. Moi en tout cas je ne m’en passerais plus et le trousseau ne me suffit clairement pas.


----------



## fousfous (15 Septembre 2018)

A votre avis pour une nike + qui sort le 5 octobre les délais vont encore bouger? C'est pour voir si je peux commander début octobre (histoire de voir si je peux la trouver en magasin) pour la fin octobre quand je serais à une adresse ou je peux être livré.


----------



## UfeelRage (15 Septembre 2018)

C'est possible que les dates bougent encore.


----------



## Cjuentin (16 Septembre 2018)

Salut à tous,
Pour ma part, j'ai commandé une Acier Inox 44 Argent 
D'ailleurs, je voulais savoir si il existe un forum ou site pour proposer des bracelets en échange. Je m'explique :
Avant j'avais la version Acier Gris sidéral avec le bracelet milanais. J'aimerais bien échanger ce bracelet avec quelqu'un qui aurait le même en version argent.
Si quelqu'un est intéressé


----------



## Adrien_R (17 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 
première Apple Watch commandée pour moi , un 44mm GPS+Cellular en alu gris sidéral et bracelet sport noir . 
Pressé de la recevoir ce vendredi 21, j'ai pu la préco dès l'ouverture du store


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Septembre 2018)

Ah là forcément l’attente doit être encore plus dure ! Bien que très courte. Autre chose que la Noir Sidéral au printemps 2015 qui n’avait fini par être expédiée que fin mai début juin.


----------



## Tit_Ben (17 Septembre 2018)

Pour ma part je pars sur une 
44mm 
alu 
GPS+ cellular 
noir sidéral, 
sans doute bracelet bouclé sport + nike a trous en supplément 

Je tente l’ouverture de l’Apple store des terrasses du port à Marseille à 9:00,
J’ai rien précommandé [emoji51]
Il faut bien qu’ils en aient quelques unes à vendre quand même ! 
Et je ne crois pas à l’affluence dans ce store, peut-être à midi ou samedi mais pas à 9:00, je vous dirai si c’est un bon calcul [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (17 Septembre 2018)

Y a pas de magasin autre qu'Apple qui fait les précommande de l'Apple Watch? Pour l'iPhone il y a partout mais on dirait que l'Apple Watch n'existe pas.


----------



## Erwan29 (18 Septembre 2018)

La date prévisionnelle est passée au 24/09 sur ma commande FNAC...mais bon je pense que ça sera plutôt Octobre au final!


----------



## fousfous (18 Septembre 2018)

Vous en pensez quoi de darty pour une précommande? Je devrais plutôt essayer de l'avoir en magasin le jour J?


----------



## Tit_Ben (18 Septembre 2018)

Oui c’est pas bête ! Je suis passé à l’Apple store Marseille, ils ouvrent plus tôt mais ils ne savent pas (ou ne veulent pas dire) si ils auront des stocks à la vente ! 
J’avoue ça fait un peu chier mais bon ...


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

J'ai commandée ma Watch le vendredi sur la store d'Apple livraison prévue le vendredi 21 mais le statut de ma commande est toujours en "commande en cours" est-ce que c'est normal ? Pour ceux qui ont une Watch prévue en livraison vous avez la même chose ?


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Septembre 2018)

Préparation à la livraison depuis vendredi.


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

Bizarre quand j'ai contacté le service client Apple il m'a dit que ma commande était en règle pour être livrer le 21 à mon domicile.


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Septembre 2018)

S’ils continuent de t’afficher livraison le 21 sur le suivi de commande c’est que ça sera le cas.

Le service client ne fait rien de plus que de lire cette info dans un cas comme celui là [emoji6]


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

Ok merci pour ton info j'espère ne pas être déçu vendredi même si jamais elle arrive que lundi ce n'est pas bien grave


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

Personne n'est dans le même cas que moi ?


----------



## cowboybebop95 (19 Septembre 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Personne n'est dans le même cas que moi ?


Rassure toi, j’ai le même statut que toi et Apple se rate rarement sur ses livraisons.


----------



## Adrien_R (19 Septembre 2018)

C'est passé en "préparation à l'expédition" en fin d'après-midi pour moi


----------



## Boris 41 (19 Septembre 2018)

Ça doit être une question de lieu. Certaines devant être déjà aux Pays-Bas et d’autres sur le chemin depuis la Chine [emoji6]


----------



## whocancatchme (20 Septembre 2018)

Hello,

Je voulais enfin changer ma serie 0, et j'ai au moins 400€ de chèque cadeau à passer (comme quoi parfois c'est bien d'attendre plutôt que de tout claquer bêtement dans de la merde à la fnac...) !

bref seul probleme impossible de trouver les modèles acier sur le site de la fnac ? Pareil chez boulanger (enfin si que le acier noir...) ? C'est normal ? Apple restreint les aciers que pour lui et son apple store ?


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Septembre 2018)

Normalement non mais il faut peut être attendre la sortie effective plus quelques semaines de délais (priorité aux Apple Store) pour que ça se décante et qu’ils proposent la gamme complète.


----------



## whocancatchme (20 Septembre 2018)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Normalement non mais il faut peut être attendre la sortie effective plus quelques semaines de délais (priorité aux Apple Store) pour que ça se décante et qu’ils proposent la gamme complète.



Je suis passé à la FNAC à côté du boulot, entre midi et deux j'ai trouvé personne si ce n'est une lobotomisé aux antis depresseurs, "ah oui effectivement on a pas dans nos stocks.. c'est bizarre ça... ah... oh... bon"

(Je suis dur la pauvre c'est pas facile son métier surtout la fnac), bref elle avait pas plus d'info mais ce n'est pas un bug du site, et bien que c'est absent des commandes.


----------



## Tit_Ben (20 Septembre 2018)

IGen pense qu’il y aura des stocks en apple store...


----------



## Boris 41 (20 Septembre 2018)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Je suis passé à la FNAC à côté du boulot, entre midi et deux j'ai trouvé personne si ce n'est une lobotomisé aux antis depresseurs, "ah oui effectivement on a pas dans nos stocks.. c'est bizarre ça... ah... oh... bon"
> 
> (Je suis dur la pauvre c'est pas facile son métier surtout la fnac), bref elle avait pas plus d'info mais ce n'est pas un bug du site, et bien que c'est absent des commandes.



Ce qui n’empêche pas que les autre modèles peuvent débarquer par la suite [emoji6] Ce que je te souhaite évidemment vu que t’as 400 € de bons d’achats !


----------



## Tit_Ben (21 Septembre 2018)

Nickel [emoji1305] 
Du stock aux terrasses du port à Marseille en Apple store, 
Ouvert des 08:00, je suis arrivé à 08:45 et pris en charge direct, paquet dans les mains 10’ après ! 
En cours d’activation [emoji41]


----------



## Adrien_R (21 Septembre 2018)

Alu ou Acier ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (21 Septembre 2018)

ALU 44 black cellular


----------



## Adrien_R (21 Septembre 2018)

Ah la même que moi


----------



## Tit_Ben (21 Septembre 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Ah la même que moi



Elle est arrivée finalement ? Ils disent qu’il y a des retards à la livraison sur iGen... [emoji53]


----------



## chatlumo (21 Septembre 2018)

On est obligé de passer en magasin Apple Store pour voir s'il y a du stock ?


----------



## Tit_Ben (21 Septembre 2018)

Tu peux tenter un appel, mais ils risquent d’être un peu à fond aujourd’hui, sinon fais une simulation d’achat sur le store en ligne, il te dira si dispo en magasin et tu réserves.


----------



## akamatzuken (21 Septembre 2018)

Ma précommande faite le 14/09 chez Boulanger pour une Serie 4 alu GPS avec bracelet sport Blanc, pourtant confirmée pour le 21/09 n’est toujours pas disponible.
Et aucune communication préalable.


----------



## Adrien_R (21 Septembre 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Elle est arrivée finalement ? Ils disent qu’il y a des retards à la livraison sur iGen... [emoji53]


En cours de livraison chez UPS. Elle devrait arrivée dans l'après-midi mais j'ai peur de ne pas être chez moi. J'hésite à indiquer au livreur de laisser le colis devant la porte ??


----------



## chatlumo (21 Septembre 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Tu peux tenter un appel, mais ils risquent d’être un peu à fond aujourd’hui, sinon fais une simulation d’achat sur le store en ligne, il te dira si dispo en magasin et tu réserves.


Justement les dispos ne sont pas indiquées.


----------



## Yetifromweb (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
Malgré SFR qui ne propose toujours pas de forfait pour l’Apple Watch, je me suis décidé pour ma première Apple Watch sur un modèle 44, inox noir, bracelet milanais, je viens de précommander (21/09/2018) en magasin car je voulais voir ce modèle en réel. Délai annoncé, 1 semaine, mais je crains que ce soit un peu plus...


----------



## mat37 (21 Septembre 2018)

Bon bin j’ai franchis le pas ! N’ayant pas de store à proximité, ce matin j’ai écumé quelques sites de vente en lignes dont la FNAC.com Il y avait quelques séries 4 en stocks. J’ai commandé une série 4 gris sidéral gps + cellular 44 mm. Livraison prévue demain à la Fnac près de chez moi


----------



## pepeye66 (21 Septembre 2018)

j'espère que tu seras livré le jour prévu...


----------



## mat37 (21 Septembre 2018)

Je pense que oui. Le suivi m’indique que le colis a été expédié cet après midi. Statut de l’envoi : en transit 
Verdict demain


----------



## Pikachuu (22 Septembre 2018)

mat37 a dit:


> Je pense que oui. Le suivi m’indique que le colis a été expédié cet après midi. Statut de l’envoi : en transit
> Verdict demain



J’ai fait la même chose que toi. Je ne m’étais pas décidé de preco la S4. Du coup, j’ai cherché sur plusieurs sites hier matin et en effet sur le site de la Fnac il y en avait quelques unes en stock. J’ai pu le commandé une ALU grise 44mm  elle arrive aujourd’hui au magasin Fnac de ma vie. 

Très surpris, car en général la Fnac a un problème organisationnel avec les précommandes, et la elle est déjà expédiée et tout ! Trop content


----------



## esales (22 Septembre 2018)

Je l'avais commandé sur le site Apple mais en retard (09H15). Il y avait donc un délai de 2 semaines (l'arrivée était prévu à partir du 1er oct). Heureusement, il y avait des stocks en Apple Store, j'ai donc pu l'avoir sans problème le jour de sa sortie. J'ai donc annulé ma commande internet.


----------



## Mcbm (22 Septembre 2018)

Ce matin, je suis passé devant l’Apple Store Atlantis et je suis allé les voir. J’ai essayé un modèle alu 44 gris sidéral et je suis reparti avec un modèle acier 44 argent pour remplacer ma série 3 acier argent. J’ai été étonné de voir qu’ils en avaient en stock.


----------



## mat37 (22 Septembre 2018)

Je viens d'aller récupérer la mienne ce midi à la FNAC. Par contre, ce matin (ce qui n'était pas prévue) j'ai vue celle d'un ami -> série 4 acier reçue vendredi via l'apple store et waouw  . J'ai regardé les séries 3 en allant récupérer la mienne, la différence de finition et d'aspect sont signifiantes quand même ....
J'hésite à ouvrir la boite de la mienne, de peur de ne pas pouvoir faire de retour, parce que la, le modèle acier me fait vraiment envie 

Je me pose la question de savoir si cela vaut la peine de mettre la différence... Résistance aux rayures meilleures, finition plus "montre" et choix important en bracelet cuir pour le bureaux.


----------



## whocancatchme (22 Septembre 2018)

mat37 a dit:


> Je viens d'aller récupérer la mienne ce midi à la FNAC. Par contre, ce matin (ce qui n'était pas prévue) j'ai vue celle d'un ami -> série 4 acier reçue vendredi via l'apple store et waouw  . J'ai regardé les séries 3 en allant récupérer la mienne, la différence de finition et d'aspect sont signifiantes quand même ....
> J'hésite à ouvrir la boite de la mienne, de peur de ne pas pouvoir faire de retour, parce que la, le modèle acier me fait vraiment envie
> 
> Je me pose la question de savoir si cela vaut la peine de mettre la différence... Résistance aux rayures meilleures, finition plus "montre" et choix important en bracelet cuir pour le bureaux.



J’attends qu’elle soit dispo à la Fnac en acier et je l’a prend direct ! Effectivement on voit tout de suite la différence sur une acier ca fais tout de suite « bel objet »... j’ai la 0 en acier ça se patine avec le temps ça vieillit bien


----------



## Mcbm (22 Septembre 2018)

mat37 a dit:


> Je viens d'aller récupérer la mienne ce midi à la FNAC. Par contre, ce matin (ce qui n'était pas prévue) j'ai vue celle d'un ami -> série 4 acier reçue vendredi via l'apple store et waouw  . J'ai regardé les séries 3 en allant récupérer la mienne, la différence de finition et d'aspect sont signifiantes quand même ....
> J'hésite à ouvrir la boite de la mienne, de peur de ne pas pouvoir faire de retour, parce que la, le modèle acier me fait vraiment envie
> 
> Je me pose la question de savoir si cela vaut la peine de mettre la différence... Résistance aux rayures meilleures, finition plus "montre" et choix important en bracelet cuir pour le bureaux.



N’hésite pas si tu peux prendre un modèle acier, fais le, tu ne sera pas déçu. 
Les modèles alu sont sympa mais sans plus et leur écran se raye facilement. 
Les modèles acier sont plus qualitatif et leur écran inrayable. Pour le boîtier si tu prends le modèle argent, il est plus sensible aux micros rayures mais un coup de cap code et elle est comme neuve. C’est ma troisième acier ( 2 argent et une noir sidérale), ma série 3 argent, quand je l’ai vendu, l’acheteur pensait que je venais de la faire échanger par Apple alors que non, juste un coup de cap code avant la vente et elle était comme neuve et pas une seul rayure sur l’écran alors qu’elle avait un an.


----------



## Brand72 (22 Septembre 2018)

Bon du coup j’ai oublié de faire la MAJ de mon post mais mon AW commandée chez Boulanger a bien été reçue hier [emoji6]


----------



## guymauve (22 Septembre 2018)

Cette nouvelle version est-elle utile en Belgique ? Nous n’avons pas de carte sim pour ces AW


----------



## UfeelRage (23 Septembre 2018)

Livraison demain le 24 pour moi alors que j'avais commandé le 14 à 9H14, je pensais que j'allais être dans les premiers à la recevoir mais vu son succès..

Après, je ne me plains pas, ma livraison était prévu entre le 26 et le 1er donc merci Apple


----------



## HarryLafranc (23 Septembre 2018)

Commandée le 21 septembre pour moi, ça devrait arriver entre le 22 et le 29 octobre. Je me tâte à commander sur Boulanger qui en propose apparemment pour le 9 octobre ou à aller voir du côté d'un Apple Reseller (l'AS le plus proche est à 1h30, pas très pratique)


----------



## mat37 (23 Septembre 2018)

HarryLafranc a dit:


> Commandée le 21 septembre pour moi, ça devrait arriver entre le 22 et le 29 octobre. Je me tâte à commander sur Boulanger qui en propose apparemment pour le 9 octobre ou à aller voir du côté d'un Apple Reseller (l'AS le plus proche est à 1h30, pas très pratique)



Je ne sais pas quel modèle tu as choisi mais j’ai une S4 44 mm alu sidéral cellular bracelet sport noire encore sous blister Apple que je vais renvoyer via la Fnac. Si cela peu faire un heureux 

Je fournis bien sûr la facture d’acaht


----------



## HarryLafranc (24 Septembre 2018)

mat37 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quel modèle tu as choisi mais j’ai une S4 44 mm alu sidéral cellular bracelet sport noire encore sous blister Apple que je vais renvoyer via la Fnac. Si cela peu faire un heureux
> 
> Je fournis bien sûr la facture d’acaht



Ah ça m’aurait bien intéressé mais la 44mm est vraiment trop grande pour mon petit poignet... et j’ai choisi un modèle non Cellular haha, mais c’est cool d’avoir proposé merci !


----------



## Jay71 (24 Septembre 2018)

Je ne voulais vraiment pas craqué vraiment .. 
Mais je viens de voir que dans le boulanger proche de chez moi actuellement (chalonS/S) 
Il y a un modèle séries 4 Alu 44mm cellulaire dispo pour demain en retrait alors .. ? Commandé .. 

Si c’est bien ça je la prend au pire j’annule. 
c’est pas la première fois avec boulanger que au dernier moment un mail avec plus de stock .. (Après vos commentaires ça peux le faire .. )

Donc si c’est ok bah j’aurai une séries 3 à vendre du coup
Ha Apple tu sais nous vendre tout t’es  produits.. une question svp ? On peux prendre l’Apple Care après même si c’est pas acheté chez Apple ? merci


----------



## Slizz (24 Septembre 2018)

Commandé le 14 à 9h04, je suis parti là récupérer le 21 à l’apple Store... et finalement j’ai changé d’avis !

La 40mm fait vraiment trop petite sur mon poignet (pourtant pas épais j’ai un petit poignet)

J’ai donc annulé et commander une 44 (il y en avait aucune dispo en Apple store)

Je dois maintenant attendre le 22 octobre !


----------



## Tit_Ben (24 Septembre 2018)

Aie ! En effet, je viens de faire un tour sur le store en ligne, les dispos sont pour le 23 oct pour la plupart des modèles 44 !
1 mois d’attente ça fait beaucoup.

C’est à quel apple store que tu es allé ? Ils n’avaient pas de stocks le 21 ?


----------



## Manoroth73 (24 Septembre 2018)

De mon côté j'ai eu de la chance, je travail à côté d'un centre commercial avec un Apple Store, je me pointe devant par curiosité vers 8h30 le 21; je demande ce qu'il leur reste et ils avaient encore quelques stocks d'AW series 4 (alu, acier), du coup j'ai craqué pour une acier noir, sans préco


----------



## paranoid2013 (24 Septembre 2018)

Pas de prévision d’achat immédiat de mon côté (j’attend surtout la mise à disposition de l’ECG en France). Cependant, en allant chercher mon iPhone Xs Max vendredi matin à mon Apple Store, j’ai essayé cette série 4 qui m’a immédiatement convaincu.. mais je ne l’ai pas acheté, faute de stock...
Résultat, commandé en ligne, mais réception à partir du 22 octobre... et je n’ai pas trouvé de stock ailleurs (44 acier silver). Si quelqu’un en voit de dispo quelque part...


----------



## HarryLafranc (24 Septembre 2018)

Pour l'instant ce que j'ai noté :

Boulanger - 9 octobre (certaines le 5)
Darty - Rien de dispo à part les Nike le 5 octobre
Fnac - Comme Darty
Cdiscount - Entre le 4 et le 8 octobre pour certaines
Orange - Uniquement la 44mm Cellular boîter alu gris sidéral de dispo
Vu la tonne de référence j'ai pas pu checker pour chaque, mais ce sont des moyennes sur ce qui ressort le plus souvent


----------



## fousfous (24 Septembre 2018)

Je viens de commander à la fnac pour une livraison au darty de ma ville, on verra si elle arrive bien le 5. Et dans ce cas j'annulerai la commande faite chez apple.


----------



## xenaton (24 Septembre 2018)

Comme à son habitude, Fnac.com prend des pré-commandes de produit Apple en annonçant une date de disponibilité en amont sans aucun connaissance de son stock à venir.
Résultat, Apple Watch 4 commandé le 20, indiquée comme étant disponible ce lundi 24 septembre reste finalement bloqué sur "En attente de livraison fournisseur".
Un appel auprès du service ne donne pas plus d'information ni de visibilité.

Quel manque de professionnalisme au profit de la seul volonté de remplir le carnet de pré-commande.


----------



## whocancatchme (24 Septembre 2018)

HarryLafranc a dit:


> Pour l'instant ce que j'ai noté :
> 
> Boulanger - 9 octobre (certaines le 5)
> Darty - Rien de dispo à part les Nike le 5 octobre
> ...



J'ai relevé la même chose, à noter que boulanger annonce des "acier" 40 et 44 livraison le 09/10, la fnac les acier ne sont même pas affichés sur le site, on a uniquement des alu... ce qui me parait extrêmement bizarre (d'autant plus que boulanger/fnac ça se vaut en général). Ca se trouve c'est une erreur mais j'ai appelé le SAV ça choque personne donc bon...


----------



## HarryLafranc (24 Septembre 2018)

xenaton a dit:


> Comme à son habitude, Fnac.com prend des pré-commandes de produit Apple en annonçant une date de disponibilité en amont sans aucun connaissance de son stock à venir.
> Résultat, Apple Watch 4 commandé le 20, indiquée comme étant disponible ce lundi 24 septembre reste finalement bloqué sur "En attente de livraison fournisseur".
> Un appel auprès du service ne donne pas plus d'information ni de visibilité.
> 
> Quel manque de professionnalisme au profit de la seul volonté de remplir le carnet de pré-commande.



Ils font ça à chaque fois, ils m'ont fait le coup avec l'iPhone X l'année dernière c'était insupportable. J'ai fini par le prendre chez Free qui avaient du vrai stock. 



whocancatchme a dit:


> J'ai relevé la même chose, à noter que boulanger annonce des "acier" 40 et 44 livraison le 09/10, la fnac les acier ne sont même pas affichés sur le site, on a uniquement des alu... ce qui me parait extrêmement bizarre (d'autant plus que boulanger/fnac ça se vaut en général). Ca se trouve c'est une erreur mais j'ai appelé le SAV ça choque personne donc bon...



Apparemment Boulanger sont OK sur les dates de livraison, @Brand72 a eu son AW en temps et en heure visiblement. De toute façon je ne comprends pas trop comment ils gèrent les stocks, aucun revendeur ne sait si ils vont en recevoir vraiment, ni combien... C'est un peu la loterie. 
J'avais appelé l'Apple Reseller de Grenoble vendredi, ils n'en avaient même pas reçu.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Septembre 2018)

J'ai l'impression de revoir le film "Un jour sans fin" !
Ce n'est pas la 1ere fois qu'ils font ce coup là, ils annoncent des dates alléchantes mais bidon sauf pour les quelques vrai dispo; pour la très grande majorité c'est inexact. Le but est d'engranger des commandes et ensuite de faire patienter les clients... C'est limite comme procédé !!!


----------



## fousfous (24 Septembre 2018)

De toute façon on peut annuler si on la trouve ailleurs avant.
Dommage que la fnac fasse la pub de 15€ offert pour 100€ d'achat et que c'est pas disponible sur la série 4, ça m'aurait permis d'avoir un bracelet supplémentaire!


----------



## HarryLafranc (24 Septembre 2018)

Par je ne sais quelle magie, Boulanger affiche le 27 septembre en retrait magasin pour celle que je veux (GPS 40mm alu) ! Je croise les doigts


----------



## xenaton (24 Septembre 2018)

HarryLafranc a dit:


> Par je ne sais quelle magie, Boulanger affiche le 27 septembre en retrait magasin pour celle que je veux (GPS 40mm alu) ! Je croise les doigts



Oui j'ai vu aussi. Sauf qu'en rentrant en contact avec un opérateur sur le chat du site il te dis que la date n'est pas fiable et qu'elle sera dispo sous 15j et non pas le 27 comme indiqué...


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Septembre 2018)

xenaton a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu aussi. Sauf qu'en rentrant en contact avec un opérateur sur le chat du site il te dis que la date n'est pas fiable et qu'elle sera dispo sous 15j et non pas le 27 comme indiqué...



"Un jour sans fin".....


----------



## HarryLafranc (24 Septembre 2018)

xenaton a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu aussi. Sauf qu'en rentrant en contact avec un opérateur sur le chat du site il te dis que la date n'est pas fiable et qu'elle sera dispo sous 15j et non pas le 27 comme indiqué...


Arf, ça me rassure pas haha. 15j ça sera toujours mieux que les délais de l'Apple Store, on verra bien. Sur un malentendu...


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Septembre 2018)

Vous n’avez pas de patience [emoji56]


----------



## HarryLafranc (24 Septembre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Vous n’avez pas de patience [emoji56]


Aucune ! C'est un bon gros problème dans ce genre de cas ^^'


----------



## Locke (24 Septembre 2018)

Tous ceux qui ont commandés chez Fnac, Boulanger ou Darty vont encore déchanter et attendre un bon moment. La priorité de livraison et ensuite de stock sera donnée aux Apple Store. Il restera de grosses miettes à répartir entre ces trois enseignes. Bon courage aux acheteurs, la patience va être de mise. Si par hasard vous êtes livrés à temps, ce sera vraiment un scoop.


----------



## Tit_Ben (24 Septembre 2018)

Ça me réconforte dans ma stratégie testée avec les iPad Pro puis vérifiée avec l’iPhone X, et magnifiquement réalisée avec ma Watch S4, valable uniquement à Marseille : le matin de la sortie ils en ont en stock et pas trop de monde pour cause de plan vigipirate et d’ouverture en scred plus tôt que la normale. [emoji41]


----------



## mat37 (24 Septembre 2018)

Personnellement, je dois dire que j’ai eu de la chance alors 

Visite sur le site Fnac dès le vendredi 9h00 et commande d’une S4 alu gris sideral 44mm Cellular indiqué en stock. Livrée le lendemain 14h en magasin.

J’ai eu un gros coup de bol alors si cela se passe comme ça à chaque fois?
Reste à savoir maintenant si j’ouvre la boîte où je la renvoie.... après avoir vue le modèle acier samedi matin


----------



## Brand72 (24 Septembre 2018)

mat37 a dit:


> Personnellement, je dois dire que j’ai eu de la chance alors
> 
> Visite sur le site Fnac dès le vendredi 9h00 et commande d’une S4 alu gris sideral 44mm Cellular indiqué en stock. Livrée le lendemain 14h en magasin.
> 
> ...



Vu ta pp, ça frôle le respect, alors tu peux bien te permettre une Apple Watch acier  xD

Plus sérieusement, j'ai bien reçu ma Watch le jour indiqué. Je viens de commander le Xs Max chez le même revendeur (Boulanger) et la livraison est estimée pour le 15 Octobre. Affaire à suivre... (cela dit je rejoins les avis, les stocks passent en priorité pour les Apple Store, les revendeurs n'ont que des bribes ^^)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Septembre 2018)

Quelqu'un a comme créneau du 1er au 8 octobre ? C'est ce que j'ai eu en commandant à 9h13 parce que le site et l'app m'ont pas permis de le faire avant...
Bref, j'espérais une livraison un peu plus tôt mais la commande est toujours en cours de traitement.

Et depuis dimanche je regarde les stocks en Apple Store francilien, en vain. Les années précédentes y avait facilement du stock de bonne heure mais rien cette année.


----------



## paranoid2013 (25 Septembre 2018)

Je regarde également tous les matins et je ne vois aucun stock revenir en Apple store physique (et ma date de livraison à partir du 22/10 ne bouge pas non plus).


----------



## kinon (25 Septembre 2018)

M-E a dit:


> Quelqu'un a comme créneau du 1er au 8 octobre ? C'est ce que j'ai eu en commandant à 9h13 parce que le site et l'app m'ont pas permis de le faire avant...
> Bref, j'espérais une livraison un peu plus tôt mais la commande est toujours en cours de traitement.
> 
> Et depuis dimanche je regarde les stocks en Apple Store francilien, en vain. Les années précédentes y avait facilement du stock de bonne heure mais rien cette année.


oui j'ai aussi livraison entre 1 et 8 octobre (A Watch 40mm inox) et ça vient de passer en préparation pour expédition ce matin

En revanche quelqu'un peut m'indiquer le temps entre préparation et expédition?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Septembre 2018)

Merci, j'espère que ce sera aussi mon cas.
Pour l'iPhone j'étais passé de préparation à expédition quasi directement, mais ça partait des Pays-Bas le 20 et livré le 21.


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2018)

kinon a dit:


> En revanche quelqu'un peut m'indiquer le temps entre préparation et expédition?


Non, c'est UPS qui gère le transfert et crois-moi, il faut que l'avion soit bien rempli avant qu'il ne décolle, ensuite, il y a le trajet/livraison en camionnette, là ça dépend de ton secteur/zone géographique et du zèle du chauffeur.


----------



## Kerdour (25 Septembre 2018)

Pour ma part je me suis pointé à 10h vendredi 21 (jour de lancement) à l'Apple Store de La Défense, première surprise pas de queue (moins de 10 personnes), deuxième surprise toutes les Watch étaient en stock et dispo. (pas forcément avec toutes les combinaisons de bracelets, mais large choix). J'ai réservé la mienne et suis venu la chercher deux heures plus tard.


----------



## kinon (25 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, c'est UPS qui gère le transfert et crois-moi, il faut que l'avion soit bien rempli avant qu'il ne décolle, ensuite, il y a le trajet/livraison en camionnette, là ça dépend de ton secteur/zone géographique et du zèle du chauffeur.


Merci. Mais je pense qu'à l'heure actuelle les avions n'ont pas trop de mal à se remplir vite


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Septembre 2018)

Plein de Watch apparues en stock en Angleterre ce matin, rien en France ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jmaubert (25 Septembre 2018)

mat37 a dit:


> Personnellement, je dois dire que j’ai eu de la chance alors
> 
> Visite sur le site Fnac dès le vendredi 9h00 et commande d’une S4 alu gris sideral 44mm Cellular indiqué en stock. Livrée le lendemain 14h en magasin.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
J'ai eu le même coup de bol
Série 4 cellular, 40mm commandée le 22 et reçue aujourd'hui en magasin !


----------



## kinon (25 Septembre 2018)

Ça bouge!
Ce matin en préparation, cet après midi expédiée (chine) et réception prévue le 28/09. Auparavant prévue entre le 1 et le 8 octobre (watch 4 40mm inox)


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (25 Septembre 2018)

kinon a dit:


> Ça bouge!
> Ce matin en préparation, cet après midi expédiée (chine) et réception prévue le 28/09. Auparavant prévue entre le 1 et le 8 octobre (watch 4 40mm inox)


Tu as de la chance ! Rien qui bouge pour moi (Acier 44mm).


----------



## kinon (25 Septembre 2018)

M-E a dit:


> Tu as de la chance ! Rien qui bouge pour moi (Acier 44mm).


Demain est un autre jour...


----------



## Nougatin (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous. Apple Watch 4 cellulaire commendee sur boulanger hier soir car apparemment à nouveau peu de stock envoyée par chrono post aujourd’hui pour une livraison demain. Courage à ceux qui attendent.


----------



## HarryLafranc (25 Septembre 2018)

Nougatin a dit:


> Bonjour à tous. Apple Watch 4 cellulaire commendee sur boulanger hier soir car apparemment à nouveau peu de stock envoyée par chrono post aujourd’hui pour une livraison demain. Courage à ceux qui attendent.


Elle était marquée "en livraison demain" quand tu l'as commandée ?


----------



## mat37 (25 Septembre 2018)

Bon et bien je suis retourné à la FNAC pour déposer la Watch en retour pour remboursement... J'espère qu'elle fera un heureux  et que l'opération de remboursement ne sera pas trop longue.

Lundi prochain, j'ai la possibilité de passé à l'apple store Lieusaint, j'en profiterai pour zieuter les modèles aciers. Si je suis remboursé par la Fnac et si un modèle acier est en stock, je craque (je sais ça fait beaucoup de si qui, à mon avis ne sont que des rêves )


----------



## Yo83 (25 Septembre 2018)

kinon a dit:


> Ça bouge!
> Ce matin en préparation, cet après midi expédiée (chine) et réception prévue le 28/09. Auparavant prévue entre le 1 et le 8 octobre (watch 4 40mm inox)


Même chose pour moi ! Tout pareil 
C’est bien la première fois que je reçois un produit Apple directement de chine  
Prévu le 28 aussi, trop hâte !!!


----------



## Nougatin (25 Septembre 2018)

HarryLafranc a dit:


> Elle était marquée "en livraison demain" quand tu l'as commandée ?


Elle était marquée livraison pour le 27


----------



## HarryLafranc (25 Septembre 2018)

Nougatin a dit:


> Elle était marquée livraison pour le 27


Merci pour ton retour  La mienne est prévue en magasin pour le 27 également, avec un peu de chance ils la recevront demain aussi haha


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Septembre 2018)

Yo83 a dit:


> Même chose pour moi ! Tout pareil
> C’est bien la première fois que je reçois un produit Apple directement de chine
> Prévu le 28 aussi, trop hâte !!!


La mienne vient enfin de passer en préparation à l’expédition, Acier 44mm.
Reste à voir si j’ai aussi une date de livraison au 28.... UPS livre le samedi ? De mémoire je ne crois pas, donc ça voudrait dire livraison lundi sinon.


----------



## kinon (26 Septembre 2018)

M-E a dit:


> La mienne vient enfin de passer en préparation à l’expédition, Acier 44mm.
> Reste à voir si j’ai aussi une date de livraison au 28.... UPS livre le samedi ? De mémoire je ne crois pas, donc ça voudrait dire livraison lundi sinon.


UPS peut livrer le samedi mais sur demande de l'expéditeur...


----------



## HarryLafranc (26 Septembre 2018)

HarryLafranc a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour  La mienne est prévue en magasin pour le 27 également, avec un peu de chance ils la recevront demain aussi haha


Ça doit être mon jour de chance ! Ma Watch est dispo à Boulanger, je vais la chercher ce midi


----------



## Nougatin (26 Septembre 2018)

HarryLafranc a dit:


> Ça doit être mon jour de chance ! Ma Watch est dispo à Boulanger, je vais la chercher ce midi


Finalement boulanger avait bien reçu du stock réel.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Septembre 2018)

kinon a dit:


> Ça bouge!
> Ce matin en préparation, cet après midi expédiée (chine) et réception prévue le 28/09. Auparavant prévue entre le 1 et le 8 octobre (watch 4 40mm inox)


Ta livraison est toujours pour le 28 ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Septembre 2018)

Watch expédiée ! Enfin, a priori elle est expédiée depuis un moment parce que la livraison est prévue pour demain par DHL !


----------



## kinon (26 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Non, *c'est UPS qui gère le transfert et crois-moi, il faut que l'avion soit bien rempli avant qu'il ne décolle*, ensuite, il y a le trajet/livraison en camionnette, là ça dépend de ton secteur/zone géographique et du zèle du chauffeur.


Je crains que tu aies raison car cela fait 24h que le statut n'a pas changé; "lecture à l'arrivée" de la marchandise à Shangaï mais toujours pas de lecture au départ...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Septembre 2018)

kinon a dit:


> Je crains que tu aies raison car cela fait 24h que le statut n'a pas changé; "lecture à l'arrivée" de la marchandise à Shangaï mais toujours pas de lecture au départ...


La mienne part de Eindhoven... Tu as pris quel modèle ?


----------



## kinon (26 Septembre 2018)

M-E a dit:


> La mienne part de Eindhoven... Tu as pris quel modèle ?


la 40mm cellular acier inox


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Septembre 2018)

kinon a dit:


> la 40mm cellular acier inox


Pareil mais en 44mm et bracelet de base ayant déjà ce qu'il faut en bracelet.
En tout cas Shanghai c'est la douane en fait et parfois ça traine un peu (eu ça avec une commande de Macbook avec modification des options)

Difficile de deviner comment ils organisent leurs livraisons tellement les suivis / timing différent d'une personne à l'autre.


----------



## Mcbm (26 Septembre 2018)

Je cherche une Apple Watch 44 mm acier inox argent avec le bracelet blanc, le modèle a 749€ mais apparement elle est introuvable depuis sa sortie dans n’importe quel Apple store. 
Est-ce que c’est voulu par Apple de ne pas livrer les apples store ?


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Septembre 2018)

Mcbm a dit:


> Je cherche une Apple Watch 44 mm acier inox argent avec le bracelet blanc, le modèle a 749€ mais apparement elle est introuvable depuis sa sortie dans n’importe quel Apple store.
> Est-ce que c’est voulu par Apple de ne pas livrer les apples store ?


Non, mais après il semble y avoir des marchés prioritaires. Aux US on en trouve de plus en plus à l'ouverture des AS. On commence à en trouver en Angleterre.
Et sinon en France il y en avait le jour du lancement tout de même et il va y en avoir à nouveau bientôt. Le mieux reste de suivre iStocknow le matin à partir de 6h (enfin. si tu es debout à cette heure là !!  )


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2018)

Mcbm a dit:


> Est-ce que c’est voulu par Apple de ne pas livrer les apples store ?


Oui uniquement que pour te casser les pieds.  Sinon je n'en sais rien.


----------



## Yo83 (26 Septembre 2018)

kinon a dit:


> Je crains que tu aies raison car cela fait 24h que le statut n'a pas changé; "lecture à l'arrivée" de la marchandise à Shangaï mais toujours pas de lecture au départ...



Idem pour moi. Bloqué dans le même avion ha ha.
Série 4 alu gris sidéral 44mm bracelet sport.

D’ailleurs le suivi UPS n’indique plus la date finale de livraison. :/


----------



## Mcbm (26 Septembre 2018)

M-E a dit:


> Non, mais après il semble y avoir des marchés prioritaires. Aux US on en trouve de plus en plus à l'ouverture des AS. On commence à en trouver en Angleterre.
> Et sinon en France il y en avait le jour du lancement tout de même et il va y en avoir à nouveau bientôt. Le mieux reste de suivre iStocknow le matin à partir de 6h (enfin. si tu es debout à cette heure là !!  )



En effet, il y en avait, j’ai réussi à avoir la mienne le lendemain de la sortie. 
J’en cherche une autre pour offrir à mon père qui a cassé sa série 2. 
Je regarderai demain matin, je suis debout dés 4h00.


----------



## Mcbm (26 Septembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui uniquement que pour te casser les pieds.  Sinon je n'en sais rien.



Ça ne me casse pas les pieds plus que ça, j’ai la mienne au poignet 
C’est pour offrir à mon père.


----------



## kinon (26 Septembre 2018)

Yo83 a dit:


> Idem pour moi. Bloqué dans le même avion ha ha.
> Série 4 alu gris sidéral 44mm bracelet sport.
> 
> D’ailleurs le suivi UPS n’indique plus la date finale de livraison. :/


j'espère que les douaniers chinois ne se vengent pas des mesures que Trump a prises contre la Chine...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (26 Septembre 2018)

 Watch arrivée à Bruxelles.... DHL assure bien pour le moment !


----------



## kinon (26 Septembre 2018)

M-E a dit:


>  Watch arrivée à Bruxelles.... DHL assure bien pour le moment !


veinard


----------



## Kokkys (27 Septembre 2018)

Pour ceux qui on commandé chez boulanger j’ai une date pour le 5 octobre en retrait magasin... les dates sont elle fiables pour les commandes chez Boulanger ? Merci [emoji6]


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2018)

Kokkys a dit:


> Pour ceux qui on commandé chez boulanger j’ai une date pour le 5 octobre en retrait magasin... les dates sont elle fiables pour les commandes chez Boulanger ? Merci


On le saura bientôt lorsque tu feras un retour de la récupération de ta montre. Sinon, par défaut non, mais comme ce n'est pas un nouvel iMac, MBP, il y a peut-être une chance que ledit délai soit respecté.


----------



## M. Darwin (27 Septembre 2018)

Kokkys a dit:


> Pour ceux qui on commandé chez boulanger j’ai une date pour le 5 octobre en retrait magasin... les dates sont elle fiables pour les commandes chez Boulanger ? Merci [emoji6]



Hey, j'ai commandé chez Boulanger une AW S4 44 Acier/or bracelet milanais. Livraison annoncée le 8/10. Moins de 24h après je reçois un mail me disait que la commande est en retard. J'appel, le conseiller me dit qu'ils ont des délais plus ou moins fiables et qu'il y aura peut être des livraisons le 5/10, mais pas certain.


----------



## HarryLafranc (27 Septembre 2018)

Kokkys a dit:


> Pour ceux qui on commandé chez boulanger j’ai une date pour le 5 octobre en retrait magasin... les dates sont elle fiables pour les commandes chez Boulanger ? Merci [emoji6]


J'avais commandé lundi, date de retrait affichée : 27 septembre. Et finalement elle était dispo en retrait hier !


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Septembre 2018)

kinon a dit:


> veinard


Reçue ce matin


----------



## kinon (27 Septembre 2018)

Yo83 a dit:


> Idem pour moi. Bloqué dans le même avion ha ha.
> Série 4 alu gris sidéral 44mm bracelet sport.
> 
> D’ailleurs le suivi UPS n’indique plus la date finale de livraison. :/


Elles sont dans l'avion, arrivée prévue à Cologne vers 19h30, donc ç'est toujours bon pour demain.


----------



## Yo83 (27 Septembre 2018)

kinon a dit:


> Elles sont dans l'avion, arrivée prévue à Cologne vers 19h30, donc ç'est toujours bon pour demain.



Yes j’ai vu ça ! C’est top !!


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (27 Septembre 2018)

Bon j'en suis ravi mais... je me demande si la "or" m'aurait pas encore plus convenu. J'étais resté avec les images en tête des alu rose gold qui ne me convenait pas tellement. Mais le gold acier de cette année est ni trop ni pas assez "jaune" et rend tellement bien avec les bracelets milanais noir...


----------



## tyler_d (28 Septembre 2018)

Il y a eu du stock dans tous les store parisien mercredi. Petit Check sur l’app, achat et possibilité de venir la retirer 2h après. 
Mais c’est vite parti car en magasin ils annonçaient déjà plus de stock...

J’avais une série 0 42mm en acier. J’ai pris une 44m alu noir. J’ai bcp hésite avec l’acier noir. C’est clair que ça fait une différence esthétique. Mais au final ça reste une grosse montre de geek au poignet et je commence deja a m’habitue à l’alu. Pas sûr de vouloir mettre les 300€ supplémentaire pour un cadre en acier...


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (28 Septembre 2018)

tyler_d a dit:


> Il y a eu du stock dans tous les store parisien mercredi. Petit Check sur l’app, achat et possibilité de venir la retirer 2h après.
> Mais c’est vite parti car en magasin ils annonçaient déjà plus de stock...
> 
> J’avais une série 0 42mm en acier. J’ai pris une 44m alu noir. J’ai bcp hésite avec l’acier noir. C’est clair que ça fait une différence esthétique. Mais au final ça reste une grosse montre de geek au poignet et je commence deja a m’habitue à l’alu. Pas sûr de vouloir mettre les 300€ supplémentaire pour un cadre en acier...


En alu oui. En acier, y ajuste eu la version "grise" de dispo pendant moins de 5min... quand aux US et en Angleterre y a de tout !

ÉDIT : 300€ ce n'est pas tant pour l'acier que pour l'écran en saphir je pense. 2 ans avec ma Séries 2 et pas une égratignure... mes iPhone je ne peux pas en dire autant ...!


----------



## M. Darwin (28 Septembre 2018)

tyler_d a dit:


> Il y a eu du stock dans tous les store parisien mercredi. Petit Check sur l’app, achat et possibilité de venir la retirer 2h après.
> Mais c’est vite parti car en magasin ils annonçaient déjà plus de stock...
> 
> J’avais une série 0 42mm en acier. J’ai pris une 44m alu noir. J’ai bcp hésite avec l’acier noir. C’est clair que ça fait une différence esthétique. Mais au final ça reste une grosse montre de geek au poignet et je commence deja a m’habitue à l’alu. Pas sûr de vouloir mettre les 300€ supplémentaire pour un cadre en acier...



Seriez-vous vers quelle heure faut-il vérifier l’état des stock ?


----------



## Mcbm (28 Septembre 2018)

Il faut vérifier très tôt le matin, entre 6h00 et 7h00. En revanche, le modèle acier n’est jamais en stock, depuis lundi, je regarde mais je ne l’ai jamais vu en France. Elle y est aux États-Unis et en Angleterre mais pas tous les jours.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (28 Septembre 2018)

Mcbm a dit:


> Il faut vérifier très tôt le matin, entre 6h00 et 7h00. En revanche, le modèle acier n’est jamais en stock, depuis lundi, je regarde mais je ne l’ai jamais vu en France. Elle y est aux États-Unis et en Angleterre mais pas tous les jours.


Tu as du mal regarder, y avait un modèle acier en stock hier.
Et selon les AS y a du stock en plus de celui indiqué sur le site...


----------



## HarryLafranc (28 Septembre 2018)

Pour info, un collègue a commandé une 44mm alu gris sidéral Cellular sur la Fnac hier et sera livré lundi (son colis est parti ce midi)


----------



## jemps20 (28 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

J’ai commandé une Apple Watch série 4 en 44 mm et en 40 en cas de doute ! 

La 38 était clairement trop petite pour la génération d’avant pour moi et la 42 bien, par contre le changement de dimension me fait un peu peur, la 44 change elle beaucoup par rapport à une 42 ? On m’a conseillé de pas hésiter et de ne commander que la 44. Mon poignet fait 16cm 

Merci !


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Septembre 2018)

M'enfin, une 44 mm sur un poignet de 16 cm de circonférence... Mais où est le bon gout ?


----------



## Mcbm (28 Septembre 2018)

Entre une 42 et une 44, la différence est vraiment minime au poignet. J’avais une série 3 42mm et maintenant j’ai une série 4 44mm, quand tu enlèves ta 42 et que tu mets la 44, tu t’aperçoit qu’il y a une petite différence de taille mais vraiment rien de choquant d’ailleurs mon entourage ne s’est même pas aperçu de la différence. 
Avec une 44, le confort visuel est vraiment top. Me femme a une 40mm et personnellement, maintenant que je suis habitué à l’écran de la 44, je trouve la 40 petite. Je ne passerai pas à une 40.


----------



## kinon (29 Septembre 2018)

jemps20 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J’ai commandé une Apple Watch série 4 en 44 mm et en 40 en cas de doute !
> 
> ...


J'ai un petit poignet (17cm) j'avais la 42mm, c'était ok mais limite. Donc j'ai commandé la 40 et c'est parfait (harmonieux) pour moi.
Si la montre est trop large, en plus d'être disproportionnée par rapport au poignet, le bracelet ne peut alors former d'arrondi autour du poignet et ce n'est pas beau, mais ce n'est que mon ressenti.


----------



## kinon (29 Septembre 2018)

Mcbm a dit:


> Entre une 42 et une 44, la différence est vraiment minime au poignet. J’avais une série 3 42mm et maintenant j’ai une série 4 44mm, quand tu enlèves ta 42 et que tu mets la 44, tu t’aperçoit qu’il y a une petite différence de taille mais vraiment rien de choquant d’ailleurs mon entourage ne s’est même pas aperçu de la différence.
> Avec une 44, le confort visuel est vraiment top. Me femme a une 40mm et personnellement, maintenant que je suis habitué à l’écran de la 44, je trouve la 40 petite. Je ne passerai pas à une 40.


Que la 44 soit plus grande et que le confort visuel soit top c'est un fait , mais après tout dépend de son tour de poignet pour que ce soit supportable esthétiquement.


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Septembre 2018)

je viens d'essayer la 44mm sur mon poignet de 17cm, je la trouve parfaite.
pourtant je ne dépasse pas 40 ou 42mm en montre mécanique.
mais là, elle s'ajuste parfaitement.
j'ai trouvé a 40mm trop petite finalement.
j'ai bien fait de l'essayer.

ceci n'est QUE mon point vue très subjectif


----------



## Olimeli (1 Octobre 2018)

Hello tout le monde,

J'avais la série 3 en 42 MM je me suis dit que j'allais prendre la 40 qui était entre les 2 et bien je l'ai renvoyé et pris la 44 et je kiff. Pourtant je suis une femme et j'ai donc des poignets qui ne sont pas épais mais je préfère


----------



## Erwan29 (1 Octobre 2018)

Et pendant ce temps...les précommandes de la FNAC n’ont pas bougé d’un pouce!


----------



## Tripotiou (1 Octobre 2018)

M. Darwin a dit:


> Hey, j'ai commandé chez Boulanger une AW S4 44 Acier/or bracelet milanais. Livraison annoncée le 8/10. Moins de 24h après je reçois un mail me disait que la commande est en retard. J'appel, le conseiller me dit qu'ils ont des délais plus ou moins fiables et qu'il y aura peut être des livraisons le 5/10, mais pas certain.



J’ai aussi commander une AWS 44m chez boulanger. La date me dit le 4 octobre mais comme toi j’ai reçu dimanche matin à 7h un e-mail me disant qu’il avait du retard. C’est un e-mail automatique. Quand je regarde maintenant si tu en commande une la date est toujours fixée au 4 octobre. J’espère l’avoir jeudi ^^


----------



## Olimeli (1 Octobre 2018)

Moi g annulé ma commande chez boulanger vu qu'elle était dispo en apple store


----------



## fousfous (1 Octobre 2018)

Erwan29 a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps...les précommandes de la FNAC n’ont pas bougé d’un pouce!


Pareil mais y a toujours marqué que ce serait envoyé le 4, ils sont en "attente du fournisseur".
Mais à ce stade encore rien d'inquiétant.


----------



## Erwan29 (2 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Pareil mais y a toujours marqué que ce serait envoyé le 4, ils sont en "attente du fournisseur".
> Mais à ce stade encore rien d'inquiétant.


Moi j’ai precommandé le 17/09 et la date est toujours marquée au 21/09 ils ne prennent même pas la peine de changer la date...cherchez l’erreur!


----------



## jemps20 (2 Octobre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je viens d'essayer la 44mm sur mon poignet de 17cm, je la trouve parfaite.
> pourtant je ne dépasse pas 40 ou 42mm en montre mécanique.
> mais là, elle s'ajuste parfaitement.
> j'ai trouvé a 40mm trop petite finalement.
> ...



Merci pour ce retour 
J’ai annulé ma 40 et gardé la 44 ! Pas d’évolution dans les date de livraison 12-19 à octobre, reste plus qu’à attendre !!


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2018)

Erwan29 a dit:


> Moi j’ai precommandé le 17/09 et la date est toujours marquée au 21/09 ils ne prennent même pas la peine de changer la date...cherchez l’erreur!


Tu penses tu peux pas faire un petit message à la répression des fraudes? Ça les aidera peut-être à compléter un dossier sur les pratiques de la fnac.


----------



## chris! (3 Octobre 2018)

Je ne comprendrais jamais Apple : à chaque nouveau produit, ils sont incapables de produire suffisamment pour satisfaire les clients.

Je veux acheter une montre connectée, en l’occurrence une Applewatch, alu, 44 : minimum 1 mois de délai.
L’applewatch ne m’intéresse pas.
Comme d’autres, je vais probablement aller voir une autre marque.

Il suffisait de produire plus.
Une marque comme Apple a les finances et les capacités d’anticiper et de produire plus.

Pour ce qui est de la Fnac, il y a bien longtemps que je n’achète plus rien dans cette enseigne.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Octobre 2018)

Faudrait aussi que les gens arrêtent d'être pressés à la seconde.
Comme si recevoir une AW était vital.
bref ....


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> Je ne comprendrais jamais Apple : à chaque nouveau produit, ils sont incapables de produire suffisamment pour satisfaire les clients.
> 
> Je veux acheter une montre connectée, en l’occurrence une Applewatch, alu, 44 : minimum 1 mois de délai.
> L’applewatch ne m’intéresse pas.
> ...


Mais le problème c'est qu'il faut prévoir la demande, et la il se trouve que la demande est supérieur à ce qui était attendu. Et après le rush? C'est des lignes de productions qui tournent au ralentis, il faut y penser à ça.


----------



## Kokkys (3 Octobre 2018)

Pour faire un retour sur ma commande Boulanger du 27 livraison prévu le 05. Du coup sms ce matin ma montre 44mm dispo. Délai plus que respecté...


----------



## M. Darwin (3 Octobre 2018)

Kokkys a dit:


> Pour faire un retour sur ma commande Boulanger du 27 livraison prévu le 05. Du coup sms ce matin ma montre 44mm dispo. Délai plus que respecté...



Merci pour ce retour. Livraison prévu le 8, nous verrons bien !


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Octobre 2018)

Kokkys a dit:


> Pour faire un retour sur ma commande Boulanger du 27 livraison prévu le 05. Du coup sms ce matin ma montre 44mm dispo. Délai plus que respecté...



Délais respecté...C'est peut être le résultat des annulations


----------



## chris! (3 Octobre 2018)

Apple est la seule marque qui n’est pas capable de fournir les commandes en tant réel.
Ils savent pourtant que les produits se vendent très bien.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Octobre 2018)

Je ne sais pas si elle est la seule mais cette méthode est répandue; elle permet de mieux répartir le plan de charge des fabrications évitant ainsi des embauches massives pour préparer des stocks importants avant les lancements de produits. Bien entendu le client patiente pendant ce temps là.


----------



## Epsilon-30 (3 Octobre 2018)

J'ai vraiment bien fait de lire les pages de ce forum, j'ai commandé une 40mm chez Boulanger (livraison pour le 04/10), mais je suis quand même allé les essayer à l'Apple Store.
Et en effet la 40mm fait vraiment trop petite ! j'ai un poignet assez fin : 18 cm mais je mesure 1.83 m pour 85 kg et le petit modèle faisait vraiment trop jouet :/ La 44mm est vraiment limite mais elle est plus "proportionnelle".
En plus coup de bol ils avaient le modèle que je souhaitait en stock.
Il me reste plus qu'a annuler ma commande Boulanger, ce qui m'arrange vraiment vu le peut de clarté sur la disponibilité !


----------



## Tripotiou (3 Octobre 2018)

Kokkys a dit:


> Pour faire un retour sur ma commande Boulanger du 27 livraison prévu le 05. Du coup sms ce matin ma montre 44mm dispo. Délai plus que respecté...



Je l’ai commander le 29 et je dois la recevoir demain. As-tu reçu quelque chose avant le sms?


----------



## Epsilon-30 (3 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> Je l’ai commander le 29 et je dois la recevoir demain. As-tu reçu quelque chose avant le sms?


Pareil j'ai commandé le 29, le 30 j'ai reçu un mail qui me disait que la commande allait reprendre son cours (je ne savais pas qu'elle c'était arrêtée ^^) depuis plus rien et sur le tableau de bord j'ai un retrait en magasin pour le 04/10 à 00h00.


----------



## shad93 (3 Octobre 2018)

Olimeli a dit:


> Moi g annulé ma commande chez boulanger vu qu'elle était dispo en apple store



Bonjour

Quel Apple store ? Je regarde tous les jours et rien en stock. 

Merci d’avance


----------



## Tripotiou (3 Octobre 2018)

Epsilon-30 a dit:


> Pareil j'ai commandé le 29, le 30 j'ai reçu un mail qui me disait que la commande allait reprendre son cours (je ne savais pas qu'elle c'était arrêtée ^^) depuis plus rien et sur le tableau de bord j'ai un retrait en magasin pour le 04/10 à 00h00.



J’ai aussi reçu un e-mail dimanche matin à 7h. Ça devait être un e-mail automatique je présume. Sur leur site je suis sensé la récupérer demain à partir de 9:30.


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> Apple est la seule marque qui n’est pas capable de fournir les commandes en tant réel.
> Ils savent pourtant que les produits se vendent très bien.


La seule marque? Tu es sure?
Mais à un moment tu ne peux pas étendre tes capacité de productions à l'infini, et même chose pour tes fournisseurs, ça augmenterai juste le prix de l'appareil et pourrait potentiellement couler les sous-traitants.


----------



## Kokkys (3 Octobre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Délais respecté...C'est peut être le résultat des annulations



Pourquoi tout bonnement à chaque fois chercher des raisons ou autres excuses. Je les ai appelés il y a 2j et j’ai u le responsable logistique qui m’a confirmé une rentré en stock de 75 pcs en 44mm et que les dates seront respectées... donc rien à voir avec des annulations... à bon entendeur...


----------



## Kokkys (3 Octobre 2018)

Kokkys a dit:


> Pourquoi tout bonnement à chaque fois chercher des raisons ou autres excuses. Je les ai appelés il y a 2j et j’ai u le responsable logistique qui m’a confirmé une rentré en stock de 75 pcs en 44mm et que les dates seront respectées... effectivement il avait raison... donc rien à voir avec des annulations... à bon entendeur...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Octobre 2018)

Kokkys a dit:


> Pourquoi tout bonnement à chaque fois chercher des raisons ou autres excuses. Je les ai appelés il y a 2j et j’ai u le responsable logistique qui m’a confirmé une rentré en stock de 75 pcs en 44mm et que les dates seront respectées... donc rien à voir avec des annulations... à bon entendeur...



C'est entendu, mais c'était de l'humour...et j'espère franchement pour toi que ça le restera.


----------



## Tripotiou (3 Octobre 2018)

Je trouve ça bizarre... sur le site de boulanger, les dates ne font que changées. Un coup l’Apple watch et disponible fin octobre et quelques heures après, elle est disponible dès demain...


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Octobre 2018)

Je n'ose plus dire que ça vient des annulations... certainement c'est des commandes Apple en instances reçues !


----------



## tmorel (4 Octobre 2018)

Erreur


----------



## Tripotiou (4 Octobre 2018)

Epsilon-30 a dit:


> Pareil j'ai commandé le 29, le 30 j'ai reçu un mail qui me disait que la commande allait reprendre son cours (je ne savais pas qu'elle c'était arrêtée ^^) depuis plus rien et sur le tableau de bord j'ai un retrait en magasin pour le 04/10 à 00h00.



As tu reçu un SMS ce matin pour dire qu’elle était arrivé? Tu as pris qu’elle AW?


----------



## Tripotiou (4 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> As tu reçu un SMS ce matin pour dire qu’elle était arrivé? Tu as pris qu’elle AW?



Finalement j’y suis passer. Je l’ai reçu sans avoir reçu d’email ou de sms.


----------



## Tripotiou (4 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> Finalement j’y suis passer. Je l’ai reçu sans avoir reçu d’email ou de sms.



Finalement oubliez. J’ai attendu qu’il me l’apporte et au final il ne l’avait pas reçu. Il on du la recommander pour demain. Bravo...


----------



## Tripotiou (4 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> Finalement oubliez. J’ai attendu qu’il me l’apporte et au final il ne l’avait pas reçu. Il on du la recommander pour demain. Bravo...



Je pense qu’il on du vendre la mienne avant que j’arrive... maintenant je me retourne avec deux Apple Watch commander...


----------



## fousfous (4 Octobre 2018)

Très efficace on dirait
Vous savez quand la fnac fait le prélèvement? Parce que je n'ai pas encore été prélevé et pour une livraison demain c'est inquiétant.


----------



## whocancatchme (4 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> Je pense qu’il on du vendre la mienne avant que j’arrive... maintenant je me retourne avec deux Apple Watch commander...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En même temps c'est pas faute d'avoir été prévenu, on l'a dit que Boulanger était les rois de l'intox pour capter des clients qui attendent une fois leur commande passé, mais ils n'ont pas plus que la fnac ou autre... mais ils ont raison ça marche chaque année


----------



## Epsilon-30 (4 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> As tu reçu un SMS ce matin pour dire qu’elle était arrivé? Tu as pris qu’elle AW?



Non je n'ai toujours rien reçu et ma commande ne semble pas être en magasin, mais au final j'irai l'annuler ce soir, je préfère la 44mm que j'ai au poignet  En espérant qu'ils ne soient pas trop casse bonbon pour me rembourser l'avance effectuée à la commande.


----------



## Epsilon-30 (4 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> Finalement j’y suis passer. Je l’ai reçu sans avoir reçu d’email ou de sms.


J'avais pris Sgray Alu en 40mm mais j'ai pris la version en 44mm en Apple Store (merci istocknow  )


----------



## Tripotiou (4 Octobre 2018)

whocancatchme a dit:


> En même temps c'est pas faute d'avoir été prévenu, on l'a dit que Boulanger était les rois de l'intox pour capter des clients qui attendent une fois leur commande passé, mais ils n'ont pas plus que la fnac ou autre... mais ils ont raison ça marche chaque année



Je suis bien d’accord. Mais même si je la reçois demain, sa ira bien plus vite que par Apple malheureusement...


----------



## shina1804 (4 Octobre 2018)

Perso j’ai commande une serie 4 alu noire 44mm chez boulanger le 14/09. Je devais la recevoir le 21/09 mais le 20 je recois un mail comme quoi ma commande est décalée au 5/10 et au final le 4/10 elle est arrivée. Ca varie d’une boutique a l’autre


----------



## fousfous (4 Octobre 2018)

Ça ne bouge toujours pas à la Fnac, c'est sensé arriver demain et on est le soir, je crois que c'est mort.


----------



## Tripotiou (4 Octobre 2018)

shina1804 a dit:


> Perso j’ai commande une serie 4 alu noire 44mm chez boulanger le 14/09. Je devais la recevoir le 21/09 mais le 20 je recois un mail comme quoi ma commande est décalée au 5/10 et au final le 4/10 elle est arrivée. Ca varie d’une boutique a l’autre



Honnêtement sa ne me dérange pas que la livraison soit retardé je peux comprendre... mais dans mon cas on ne m’a pas prévenu et je suis arrivé à boulanger en me disant oui pour que au final non. Ne pas être au courant c’est le plus frustrant.


----------



## mat37 (4 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir

Suite au retour de l’ S4 par le biais de la Fnac, je viens d’etre remboursé. Cela aura mis une dizaine de jours. J’ai quand même un peu flippé vu les commentaires sur leur piètre service. Apparemment via le web et les 14 jours de délais légaux c’est plutôt bien respecté.
Finalement ma réunion a proximité de l’apple Store senart a été décalé à demain. J’y passerai donc en sortant pour essayer les modèles 44 et 40mm et avec un peu de chance il y aura du stock??!??..... à suivre!

Pour l’instant et d’après ce que je peux voir ici et la, le modèle 40mm serait plus adapté à mon poignet. (17,5 cm de tour et 6,3 cm à plat)
Qu’en pensez vous? Quid de l’autonomie plus faible ?


----------



## shina1804 (4 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> Honnêtement sa ne me dérange pas que la livraison soit retardé je peux comprendre... mais dans mon cas on ne m’a pas prévenu et je suis arrivé à boulanger en me disant oui pour que au final non. Ne pas être au courant c’est le plus frustrant.



Par contre ce que j’ai fais aussi c’est téléphoner a boulanger pour en savoir pkus et ils ont un peu plus de visibilité car la personne au téléphone m’avais dit que ma commande serait dispo le 4 alors que le mail disait le 5 je te conseille de leur tel on sait jamais.


----------



## shina1804 (4 Octobre 2018)

Pour information ceux qui veulent l’aw 4 pour les nouveaux cadrans vous allez etre un peu déçu car il y a pleins de complications qui manquent comme mail sms telephone etc


----------



## Tripotiou (4 Octobre 2018)

shina1804 a dit:


> Pour information ceux qui veulent l’aw 4 pour les nouveaux cadrans vous allez etre un peu déçu car il y a pleins de complications qui manquent comme mail sms telephone etc



Ça viendra petit à petit. Je ne suis pas inquiet pour ça. Je vais passer de la série 0 à la 4 je vais sentir la différence [emoji1]


----------



## fousfous (4 Octobre 2018)

shina1804 a dit:


> Pour information ceux qui veulent l’aw 4 pour les nouveaux cadrans vous allez etre un peu déçu car il y a pleins de complications qui manquent comme mail sms telephone etc


Après honnêtement des complications qui font juste raccourci c'est du gaspillage je trouve, je n'utilise que des complications qui affichent des informations.
Pour le reste il y a le dock.


----------



## shina1804 (4 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> Ça viendra petit à petit. Je ne suis pas inquiet pour ça. Je vais passer de la série 0 à la 4 je vais sentir la différence [emoji1]



Tu n’imagines pas [emoji1]je suis passé d’une s2 a s4 juste choqué par l’ecran et la rapidité ( démarrage, lancement des applications) alors avec la s0 !!! Bon courage pour l’attente


----------



## Erwan29 (4 Octobre 2018)

Ma précommande FNAC du 17/09 est passé en « Préparé - En attente de prise en charge par le transporteur ». Surement dispo demain ou samedi pour retrait en magasin.


----------



## tmorel (5 Octobre 2018)

Apple Watch Series 4 Cellular boîtier acier noir inoxydable commandé sur le site de Boulanger dimanche dernier (30/09), expédiée lundi 01/10 et livrée en consigne mardi 02/10. Ça s’est du rapide !

Chez Apple les délais était à fin octobre pour le même modèle.

Je passe d’une 2 à un 4. Quelle différence de rapidité et cette écran !

J’ai réutilisé mon bracelet à maillons en acier noir sidéral de mon AW 2


----------



## BillyGio (5 Octobre 2018)

Slt je suis nouveau sur le forum,j’ai commandé mon AW or acier 44 chez boulanger le 30/09 retrait prévu le 20/10 .je suis Trop impatient c’est ma première AW


----------



## fousfous (5 Octobre 2018)

Aucunes nouvelles de la Fnac évidement... même pas pour dire qu'il y a du retard...
Il y a un numéro ou une adresse mail ou je pourrai les contacter?
Faut que je vois pour demander la répression des fraudes si c'est légal de mettre des fausses dates de livraison pour appâter le client.


----------



## Epsilon-30 (5 Octobre 2018)

Visiblement grosse rentrée de stock dans les apple stores (Nike+ Edition)
Darty en PLS, plus aucun modèle de la série 4 n'est affiché XD


----------



## Tripotiou (5 Octobre 2018)

Pour ma part je viens de recevoir mon Apple Watch. Boulanger avait un jour de retard par rapport à ce qu’il m’avait annoncé. Pour moi ça me va. Elle est magnifique [emoji1]


----------



## Tripotiou (5 Octobre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> Slt je suis nouveau sur le forum,j’ai commandé mon AW or acier 44 chez boulanger le 30/09 retrait prévu le 20/10 .je suis Trop impatient c’est ma première AW



Bienvenu [emoji1] tu vas adorer ton Apple Watch j’en suis sûr !!!


----------



## IannF (5 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> Ça viendra petit à petit. Je ne suis pas inquiet pour ça. Je vais passer de la série 0 à la 4 je vais sentir la différence [emoji1]



Moi aussi j'aimerai prendre la 4, car j'ai la 0, et franchement c'est lent, la batterie tien pas  

J'hésite encore à prendre la spécial Hermes, car les cadrans sont vraiment jolie, et le bracelet en cuir ^^


----------



## Tripotiou (5 Octobre 2018)

IannF a dit:


> Moi aussi j'aimerai prendre la 4, car j'ai la 0, et franchement c'est lent, la batterie tien pas
> 
> J'hésite encore à prendre la spécial Hermes, car les cadrans sont vraiment jolie, et le bracelet en cuir ^^



Il y a un monde entre la série 0 et la 4. Je suis pas déçu


----------



## fousfous (5 Octobre 2018)

Epsilon-30 a dit:


> Visiblement grosse rentrée de stock dans les apple stores (Nike+ Edition)
> Darty en PLS, plus aucun modèle de la série 4 n'est affiché XD


Le seul magasin d'électronique dans la zone c'est un petit darty, et je suis sensé récupérer la mienne la bas, je sens que je suis bon pour attendre longtemps...


----------



## Epsilon-30 (5 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Le seul magasin d'électronique dans la zone c'est un petit darty, et je suis sensé récupérer la mienne la bas, je sens que je suis bon pour attendre longtemps...


C'est plus que probable malheureusement :s


----------



## Epsilon-30 (5 Octobre 2018)

Tripotiou a dit:


> Pour ma part je viens de recevoir mon Apple Watch. Boulanger avait un jour de retard par rapport à ce qu’il m’avait annoncé. Pour moi ça me va. Elle est magnifique [emoji1]


Profite en bien !  Elle est sublime !


----------



## Hanky Moody (5 Octobre 2018)

J'avais commandé la mienne (Série 4 Nike) que je devais retirer aujourd'hui dans un magasin Darty. Reçu un mail hier pour me dire qu'il n'avait pas été approvisionné par le fournisseur et que du coup, ma commande était décalée sans plus de précisions. 

Je les appelle hier pour les obtenir, la personne me dit que les montres sont arrivées hier chez Darty et du coup livraison mardi prochain. 

Je rappelle cet aprem au magasin dans lequel je devais la retirer aujourd'hui (je suis un peu têtu) et là, la personne au tel me dit: "On est en rupture, on a aucune date de réapprovisionnement, il vaut mieux annuler votre commande !".

Merci Darty ! Ca me gonfle quand je vois qu'elle est dispo dans tous les Apple Store mais qu'il faut attendre un mois pour la recevoir chez soi. J'habite à plus de 2h du 1er Store, pas envie de me taper 4 heures de voiture juste pour ça !


----------



## fousfous (5 Octobre 2018)

Tu as de la chance d'avoir des informations


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Octobre 2018)

A chaque nouveau modèle d'watch (sauf pour le modèle "0") nous assistons à la même litanie sur les " dispo. aléatoires" des "boudarfn" déclenchant une ribambelle de posts plus râleurs les uns que les autres même si, il faut le reconnaître, certaines promesses de livraisons sont tenues.
Mais moi, ce qui me surprend le plus, c'est qu'à chaque fois ça recommence...


----------



## Epsilon-30 (5 Octobre 2018)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> J'avais commandé la mienne (Série 4 Nike) que je devais retirer aujourd'hui dans un magasin Darty. Reçu un mail hier pour me dire qu'il n'avait pas été approvisionné par le fournisseur et que du coup, ma commande était décalée sans plus de précisions.
> 
> Je les appelle hier pour les obtenir, la personne me dit que les montres sont arrivées hier chez Darty et du coup livraison mardi prochain.
> 
> ...



Clairement ils sécurisent en premier leurs magasins , il reste encore du stock en milieu d'après midi dans les apple store ce qui est une première depuis le lancement.


----------



## Epsilon-30 (5 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu as de la chance d'avoir des informations


Quand tu vois comment réagi le site internet ça sent pas bon ......


----------



## fousfous (5 Octobre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> A chaque nouveau modèle d'watch (sauf pour le modèle "0") nous assistons à la même litanie sur les " dispo. aléatoires" des "boudarfn" déclenchant une ribambelle de posts plus râleurs les uns que les autres même si, il faut le reconnaître, certaines promesses de livraisons sont tenues.
> Mais moi, ce qui me surprend le plus, c'est qu'à chaque fois ça recommence...


Le problème c'est le manque d'information et les pratiques trompeuses qui font croire qu'ils vont avoir du stock alors que non.


----------



## M. Darwin (5 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour une commande passée chez Boulanger le 26/09 livraison annoncée le 08/10. Je viens de les joindre par téléphone, ils m'annoncent un réapprovisionnement prévu, encore non confirmé par Apple, le 12/10.


----------



## mat37 (5 Octobre 2018)

Je suis passé à l’apple Store senart ce midi pour mener mes emplettes 

Essais de plusieurs models 40 et 44 mm et finalement j’ai opté pour une 44 mm. Le 40 faisant vraiment petit à mon goût.
Il y avait du stock sur les modèles alu en plusieurs finitions et les modèles nike + et une acier noir mais en 40 mm.

J’ai pas mal discuté avec le vendeur et il a bien compris que j’etais plus sur un modèle acier mais complètement indécis sur l’utilisation ( comme je n’en ai jamais eu) Il m’a proposé de prendre une version aluminium 44 cellular pour tester pendant 14 jours avant de craquer les 750€ Fatidique pour l’acier.
Au bout de 14 jours, je la retourne pour changer contre une acier ou pour remboursement si je ne suis pas convaincu.


----------



## Tripotiou (6 Octobre 2018)

M. Darwin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour une commande passée chez Boulanger le 26/09 livraison annoncée le 08/10. Je viens de les joindre par téléphone, ils m'annoncent un réapprovisionnement prévu, encore non confirmé par Apple, le 12/10.



Je l’ai commander le 29 chez boulanger et je l’ai reçu hier avec un jour de retard. Je pense que leur délais son plutôt fiable.


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2018)

Bon c'est Apple qui a envoyé ma série 4 en premier, sauf qu'évidemment c'est pas chez moi mes mes parents (je ne peux pas recevoir de colis chez moi) et il n'y a pas moyen de modifier la livraison vers un point relais contrairement à ce qui a déjà été dit.
Je suis pas encore près de l'avoir ma Watch...


----------



## Mcbm (11 Octobre 2018)

J’ai enfin réussi à trouver une série 4 acier noir sidéral 44 mm avec le bracelet milanais en Apple Store. Il faut être patient pour réussir à avoir le modèle que l’on souhaite. Les modèles alu sont assez facilement disponible contrairement au modèles acier.
Le vendeur de l'Apple Store m’a dit qu’apparemment Apple aurait des difficultés à produire les modèles acier d’où  le manque de stock sur ces modèles.

J’ai remis mon bracelet à maillons qui est quand même plus beau que le milanais.


----------



## Mcbm (11 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Bon c'est Apple qui a envoyé ma série 4 en premier, sauf qu'évidemment c'est pas chez moi mes mes parents (je ne peux pas recevoir de colis chez moi) et il n'y a pas moyen de modifier la livraison vers un point relais contrairement à ce qui a déjà été dit.
> Je suis pas encore près de l'avoir ma Watch...



C’est étonnant que tu ne peux pas modifier la livraison, j’avais réussi à le faire pour mon HomePod.


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2018)

Mcbm a dit:


> C’est étonnant que tu ne peux pas modifier la livraison, j’avais réussi à le faire pour mon HomePod.


Bah il faut le numéro que le livreur met dans la boite au lettre quand tu n'es pas la, donc le changement d'adresse c'est possible qu'après une 1ere livraison, et après va savoir si c'est quand même possible de sélectionner un point relais ce dont je ne suis pas totalement sur.


----------



## Mcbm (11 Octobre 2018)

Normalement DHL, t’envoie un sms quand ton colis est en livraison, tu ne l’as pas reçu ? Parce que si tu en as reçu un, normalement t’as un lien avec pour modifier la livraison, tu peux choisir de te faire livrer chez un voisin, en point relais etc. 
A chaque foie que je me fais livrer à la maison, j’en reçois un.


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2018)

Je suis livré par UPS...
Mais j'ai le suivi UPS et tout, juste que pour modifier il faut d'abord que le livreur soit passé...


----------



## Mcbm (11 Octobre 2018)

Ah ok je pensais que c’était DHL qui te livrait. A chaque que je commande sur l’Apple Store, je suis livré par DHL, ils sont apparemment plus souple qu’UPS. 
J’espère pour toi que tu la recevra rapidement.


----------



## M. Darwin (11 Octobre 2018)

Mcbm a dit:


> J’ai enfin réussi à trouver une série 4 acier noir sidéral 44 mm avec le bracelet milanais en Apple Store. Il faut être patient pour réussir à avoir le modèle que l’on souhaite. Les modèles alu sont assez facilement disponible contrairement au modèles acier.
> Le vendeur de l'Apple Store m’a dit qu’apparemment Apple aurait des difficultés à produire les modèles acier d’où  le manque de stock sur ces modèles.



Tu vérifiais régulièrement les possibilités de retrait en Apple Store ?


----------



## Mcbm (11 Octobre 2018)

Je regardais sur l’app et sur istocknow mais les modèles acier ne sont pas indiqués en retrait. J’appelais régulièrement pour savoir si ils avaient du stock sur ces modèles là. C’est d’ailleurs un des vendeurs de la boutique qui m’avait conseillé de faire comme ça. Les modèles acier, que ce soit argent ou noir sidérale, en 44 ou 40, ne sont pas indiqués en retrait à cause de leur faible disponibilité ( de ce qu’il m’a dit, ils en reçoivent 3, 4 ou 5 de temps en temps toutes taille et modèles confondus) et que du coup, ils n’ont pas assez de stock pour les mettre en retrait immédiat en tout cas pour l’Apple Store de Nantes. 
Si c’est le modèle que tu veux, appelle l’Apple Store près de chez toi si tu en as un pour savoir si ils en ont.


----------



## fousfous (11 Octobre 2018)

Mcbm a dit:


> Ah ok je pensais que c’était DHL qui te livrait. A chaque que je commande sur l’Apple Store, je suis livré par DHL, ils sont apparemment plus souple qu’UPS.
> J’espère pour toi que tu la recevra rapidement.


Dis ont qu'elle va arriver à 950km de la ou je suis... À voir si la Fnac se grouille avant que j'annule chez eux.


----------



## whocancatchme (12 Octobre 2018)

Ils ont enfin ajouté les acier à la FNAC, je l'ai commandée en magasin. Livraison prévu le 27/10 !


----------



## fousfous (12 Octobre 2018)

J'ai annulé la commande de la fnac, j'attendrai donc d'aller chez mes parents pour récupérer ma série 4. J'avoue que j'ai pas trop envie de payer 2 série 4 en même temps.


----------



## Mcbm (12 Octobre 2018)

Aujourd’hui, j’ai du retourner mon Apple Watch, elle ne fonctionnait pas comme il faut.
Comme je l’ai acheté hier, j’ai demandé un échange mais il n’avait pas reçu de modèle acier noir sidérale en 44 mm du coup j’ai repris un modèle acier argent en 44 mm avec le bracelet milanais. Avec le recul, je préfère ce modèle au noir sidérale. Bref, bien content en faite d’avoir eu un bug sur la première.


----------



## fousfous (15 Octobre 2018)

Bon bah ma watch est arrivé, il me reste plus qu'à faire 8h de trains à la fin du mois et je l'aurais enfin!


----------



## whocancatchme (18 Octobre 2018)

Je sais pas si ça intéresse toujours quelqu'un mais ça bouge à la FNAC, a priori les 44 acier arrivent semaine prochaine

Il y a écris

Bientôt en stock

Expédié à partir du 23/10/2018

Livraison gratuite

https://www.fnac.com/Apple-Watch-Se...elet-Sport-Blanc/a12858598/w-4?omnsearchpos=2


Mon suivi de commande m'annonce toujours un départ le 27/10 mais j'ai espoir d'être dans les départs du 23/10... l'espoir fais vivre


----------



## Geekdu59 (18 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Il commence à y avoir un peu de stock chez darty.
Apple watch 44 mm Alu commandée le 18/09/18 et enfin reçu le 17/10/18.


----------



## BillyGio (19 Octobre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> Slt je suis nouveau sur le forum,j’ai commandé mon AW or acier 44 chez boulanger le 30/09 retrait prévu le 20/10 .je suis Trop impatient c’est ma première AW


Ma commende vient de passer en cour de preparation


----------



## BillyGio (20 Octobre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> Ma commende vient de passer en cour de preparation


Commande *


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Octobre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> Commande *


Tu aurais aussi pu corriger cour -> cours


----------



## BillyGio (20 Octobre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu aurais aussi pu corriger cour -> cours


Krkrkr sisi


----------



## jeje57155 (20 Octobre 2018)

Pareil pour moi, avec normalement le retrait pour 13 h, mais je n’ai toujours pas reçu le SMS ...


----------



## BillyGio (20 Octobre 2018)

jeje57155 a dit:


> Pareil pour moi, avec normalement le retrait pour 13 h, mais je n’ai toujours pas reçu le SMS ...


 J’ai pas reçu d’sms mais je suis allé au magasin quand même et pas de chance elle était pas la. Puis j’ai appelé le service clients de chez boulanger , et la le mec me dit qu’il n’ont pas été livré par apple et que leur prochain approvisionnement est prévu le 2 novembre


----------



## jeje57155 (20 Octobre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> J’ai pas reçu d’sms mais je suis allé au magasin quand même et pas de chance elle était pas la. Puis j’ai appelé le service clients de chez boulanger , et la le mec me dit qu’il n’ont pas été livré par apple et que leur prochain approvisionnement est prévu le 2 novembre



C’est une blague ???
Parce que c’est indiqué retrait 13h en cours de préparation !
Ce serait la 3eme fois qu’il décale la livraison, ça va pas le faire ...


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Octobre 2018)

Souvenez vous:
https://forums.macg.co/threads/topic-des-commandes-apple-watch-serie-4.1308165/page-4#post-13330507
Je ne cherche pas à remuer le couteau dans la plaie mais à faire "toucher du doigt" ce comportement récurent qui trop souvent se solde par des délais à rallonge malgré des infos rassurantes qui maintiennent en haleine ! Il est aussi possible qu'Apple les roule dans la farine avec des livraisons "fantômes"...
Ce qui est sur c'est qu'à chaque nouveau produit Apple on assiste à la même ritournelle: je comprends que ce soit frustrant !


----------



## jeje57155 (20 Octobre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> J’ai pas reçu d’sms mais je suis allé au magasin quand même et pas de chance elle était pas la. Puis j’ai appelé le service clients de chez boulanger , et la le mec me dit qu’il n’ont pas été livré par apple et que leur prochain approvisionnement est prévu le 2 novembre



Et bien malheureusement même constat de mon côté  ...
Sans date de livraison, ils ne savent pas.
Ils m’ont dit que c’est Apple qui avait indiqué une livraison et que en réalité aucune livraison n’a eu lieux...
Dégouté de leurs part sachant que d’autres personnes ont reçu leur livraison la semaine dernière....


----------



## BillyGio (20 Octobre 2018)

jeje57155 a dit:


> Et bien malheureusement même constat de mon côté  ...
> Sans date de livraison, ils ne savent pas.
> Ils m’ont dit que c’est Apple qui avait indiqué une livraison et que en réalité aucune livraison n’a eu lieux...
> Dégouté de leurs part sachant que d’autres personnes ont reçu leur livraison la semaine dernière....


Grave j’avais espoir aussi


----------



## jeje57155 (22 Octobre 2018)

Nouveau mail de la part de Boulanger :

Bonne nouvelle ! Notre fournisseur vient de nous communiquer une nouvelle date de disponibilité de vos produits.
La préparation de votre commande va pouvoir reprendre son cours.

Vous recevrez un email et SMS dès la mise à dispo de votre produit en magasin.

Vous pouvez suivre le statut de votre commande dans votre espace client.

Veuillez nous excuser pour ce désagrement,
L'équipe Boulanger

 Date de livraison estimée : 26 octobre à partir de 13:00


----------



## BillyGio (23 Octobre 2018)

jeje57155 a dit:


> Nouveau mail de la part de Boulanger :
> 
> Bonne nouvelle ! Notre fournisseur vient de nous communiquer une nouvelle date de disponibilité de vos produits.
> La préparation de votre commande va pouvoir reprendre son cours.
> ...


Oki cool et il ne t’ont pas donné cette fameuse nouvelle date de dispo ?


----------



## jeje57155 (23 Octobre 2018)

C’est indiqué à la fin du texte , le 26 octobre à 13h


----------



## BillyGio (23 Octobre 2018)

jeje57155 a dit:


> C’est indiqué à la fin du texte , le 26 octobre à 13h


Oki dsl , j’espère que cette date sera la bonne cette fois


----------



## whocancatchme (23 Octobre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Souvenez vous:
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/topic-des-commandes-apple-watch-serie-4.1308165/page-4#post-13330507
> Je ne cherche pas à remuer le couteau dans la plaie mais à faire "toucher du doigt" ce comportement récurent qui trop souvent se solde par des délais à rallonge malgré des infos rassurantes qui maintiennent en haleine ! Il est aussi possible qu'Apple les roule dans la farine avec des livraisons "fantômes"...
> Ce qui est sur c'est qu'à chaque nouveau produit Apple on assiste à la même ritournelle: je comprends que ce soit frustrant !


C'est plutôt malin, ça garde le consommateur en lui faisant croire que c'est imminent... la FNAC ne dit rien je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux


----------



## fousfous (23 Octobre 2018)

whocancatchme a dit:


> C'est plutôt malin, ça garde le consommateur en lui faisant croire que c'est imminent... la FNAC ne dit rien je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux


Ils ont rien dit et du coup j'ai annulé, pas sur que ça mieux.


----------



## whocancatchme (25 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Ils ont rien dit et du coup j'ai annulé, pas sur que ça mieux.



J'avais espéré que ça bouge avant la date indiqué.. mais non. 

toujours écris (depuis le début) "expédition prévue le 26/10/2018"... on verra demain. J'y crois pas du tout :/


----------



## jeje57155 (25 Octobre 2018)

Ahhhh je viens de recevoir le mail de boulanger qui m’indique que l’apple watch est dispo pour le retrait


----------



## BillyGio (25 Octobre 2018)

jeje57155 a dit:


> Ahhhh je viens de recevoir le mail de boulanger qui m’indique que l’apple watch est dispo pour le retrait


Quelle chance !tu as mris quel model deja ?


----------



## jeje57155 (25 Octobre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> Quelle chance !tu as mris quel model deja ?


Oui, je ne m’y attendais pas du tout en plus ...
J’ai pris le modèle acier noir 44, je vais aller la récupérer à 13h30


----------



## jeje57155 (25 Octobre 2018)

Et voilà, enfin récupéré, elle était bien disponible.
Bonne chance à ceux qui sont en attente


----------



## whocancatchme (25 Octobre 2018)

jeje57155 a dit:


> Et voilà, enfin récupéré, elle était bien disponible.
> Bonne chance à ceux qui sont en attente



Ah l’enfoiré  !! Kiffe bien... 

Ma 0 vit ses dernières heures j’ai l’impression qu’elle le sent elle marche super bien en ce moment lol ! J’ai même pu shazamer un truc et changer de musique en courant [emoji33][emoji33] !


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Octobre 2018)

whocancatchme a dit:


> .....
> 
> Ma 0 vit ses dernières heures j’ai l’impression qu’elle le sent elle marche super bien en ce moment lol ! J’ai même pu shazamer un truc et changer de musique en courant [emoji33][emoji33] !



"Objets inanimés, avez vous donc une âme ?..."


----------



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2018)

Putain le bracelet nylon est degueulasse... bon plus qu'à la renvoyer et attendre Noël pour avoir une autre... Dégouté.


----------



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2018)

Bon je l'ai renvoyé


----------



## aurique (26 Octobre 2018)

mais pourquoi ne pas seulement changer le bracelet ?????

 j'ai du raté un truc .....


----------



## fousfous (26 Octobre 2018)

aurique a dit:


> mais pourquoi ne pas seulement changer le bracelet ?????
> 
> j'ai du raté un truc .....


Mais parce que c'est pas possible... J'ai eu un espoir car sur le site d'apple il y avait marqué que c'était possible en les appelant mais finalement non c'est pas possible comme elle vient de sortir, du coup je l'ai renvoyé et dés qu'ils auront reçu ils me renverront une nouvelle.
Mais avec le nouveau système ça aurait été largement plus simple de me faire renvoyer le bracelet et de me réexpédier un nouveau bracelet, j'aurais pu l'utiliser avec le bracelet de ma watch actuelle et j'aurais été content. Mais non comme d'habitude quand on achète en ligne avec Apple c'est le chaos, il faudrait vraiment qu'ils s'améliorent à ce niveau la, juste déjà prendre en charge les points relais (même si ce serait encore mieux d'avoir des partenaires, parce que l'Apple Watch pour la voir en magasin c'est vraiment compliqué alors que pour la concurrence...)


----------



## whocancatchme (27 Octobre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> "Objets inanimés, avez vous donc une âme ?..."



La FNAC est muette... aucune news ou de mail rien [emoji52]


----------



## iMrjX (2 Novembre 2018)

De nouveaux arrivages chez vous ?


----------



## fousfous (2 Novembre 2018)

Le conseiller Apple a mal orthographié l'adresse, je suis vraiment pas prêt de l'avoir moi, on verra ce que je pourrai faire avec UPS.


----------



## iMrjX (2 Novembre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Le conseiller Apple a mal orthographié l'adresse, je suis vraiment pas prêt de l'avoir moi, on verra ce que je pourrai faire avec UPS.



La vache t’as vraiment pas de bol toi [emoji36]


----------



## fousfous (2 Novembre 2018)

iMrj6 a dit:


> La vache t’as vraiment pas de bol toi [emoji36]


Quelle idée j'ai aussi de ne pas rester chez moi toute la journée pour réceptionner mes colis...
On va dire que mes Apple Watch je les attends très longtemps.

Imagine je l'aurais eu cette semaine je l'aurai brické avec la MAJ, je sais pas si ça aurait été mieux.


----------



## iMrjX (2 Novembre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Quelle idée j'ai aussi de ne pas rester chez moi toute la journée pour réceptionner mes colis...
> On va dire que mes Apple Watch je les attends très longtemps.
> 
> Imagine je l'aurais eu cette semaine je l'aurai brické avec la MAJ, je sais pas si ça aurait été mieux.



Ah j’avoue ça aurai été encore plus la rage !!!


----------



## iMrjX (4 Novembre 2018)

Je suis passé chez Boulanger hier, il prévois une rentrée de AW S4 mardi 10 Novembre dans leur entrepôt... pour mon modèle commandé (Nike+ GPS 44mm sport anthracite /noir) seulement 10 pour toute la France.... ça fait peu de chance [emoji848]


----------



## BillyGio (4 Novembre 2018)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Je suis passé chez Boulanger hier, il prévois une rentrée de AW S4 mardi 10 Novembre dans leur entrepôt... pour mon modèle commandé (Nike+ GPS 44mm sport anthracite /noir) seulement 10 pour toute la France.... ça fait peu de chance [emoji848]


Grave moi j’attends toujours depuis le 30 septembre ma AW s4 acier or chaque semaine j’appelle boulanger et ils ne savent jamais quand elle sera dispo au retrait


----------



## whocancatchme (4 Novembre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> Grave moi j’attends toujours depuis le 30 septembre ma AW s4 acier or chaque semaine j’appelle boulanger et ils ne savent jamais quand elle sera dispo au retrait



La Fnac ne veut même plus me donner de date à mon avis boulanger dis des trucs au pif pour vous faites attendre...


----------



## iMrjX (4 Novembre 2018)

whocancatchme a dit:


> La Fnac ne veut même plus me donner de date à mon avis boulanger dis des trucs au pif pour vous faites attendre...



Non je pense pas, j’étais avec le vendeur sur leur logiciel de stock et j’ai vue comme lui une arrivée en stock le 6 Novembre. Après c’est pour tout les boulanger de France donc impossible à déterminer à qui von aller les AW. J’imagine qu’ils respect l’ordre de commande... mais ça arrive au compte goute


----------



## Tit_Ben (4 Novembre 2018)

ah la la cette galère ! Je suis désolé pour vous !


----------



## iMrjX (4 Novembre 2018)

C’est assez frustrant en effet...


----------



## whocancatchme (4 Novembre 2018)

iMrj6 a dit:


> C’est assez frustrant en effet...



À force d’attendre j’ai presque envie d’annuler, de vendre mon 7 et avec le bon d’achat + la revente je peux me prendre un XS...


----------



## Buskives (4 Novembre 2018)

Je vend mon Apple Watch 4 40mm argent bracelet blanc + bracelet cuir marron + 2 verres trempés.
Neuve boîte et accessoires évidemment.

Vente en mains propres, je n’ai jamais effectué de vente via envoi par crainte de ne pas être payé.
J’habite à ANGOULEME.

449€.

PS : achetée en IP Store. Je n’ai plus le ticket de caisse mais je peux leur demander qu’ils m’envoient la facture par mail.


----------



## BillyGio (7 Novembre 2018)

J’ai reçu un mail de boulanger , m’indiquant la nouvelle date de retrait qui est samedi 10 novembre . je croise les doigts pour que ça soit la bonne .


----------



## iMrjX (8 Novembre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> J’ai reçu un mail de boulanger , m’indiquant la nouvelle date de retrait qui est samedi 10 novembre . je croise les doigts pour que ça soit la bonne .



Tu as commandé à quelle date? Quelle modèle?


----------



## BillyGio (8 Novembre 2018)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Tu as commandé à quelle date? Quelle modèle?


Le 30 septembre et le retrait était prévu à la base pour le 20 octobre . Si non c’est le model acier or 44 mm


----------



## whocancatchme (8 Novembre 2018)

BillyGio a dit:


> Le 30 septembre et le retrait était prévu à la base pour le 20 octobre . Si non c’est le model acier or 44 mm



Ca devrait se débloquer sur l'apple store les délais ne s'allongent plus au fur et à mesure... on est sur livraison fin novembre depuis une bonne semaine maintenant

En revanche la FNAC 0 nouvelles :/


----------



## iMrjX (8 Novembre 2018)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Ca devrait se débloquer sur l'apple store les délais ne s'allongent plus au fur et à mesure... on est sur livraison fin novembre depuis une bonne semaine maintenant
> 
> En revanche la FNAC 0 nouvelles :/



J’envoie des message régulièrement à la Fnac et il ne savent toujours pas quand ils vont être livré...


----------



## titistardust (8 Novembre 2018)

J'ai commandé une 44mm alu argent avec bracelet blanc hier midi, retiré ce matin en magasin sur Paris sans problème.
J'aurais préféré une nike et finalement, celle-ci me va très bien, j'utilise Strava pour chaque sortie.


----------



## iMrjX (8 Novembre 2018)

Mon statut sur la Fnac vient de passer à « Prêt à être expédié »


----------



## iMrjX (8 Novembre 2018)

Ah bah non en faite, nouveau statut -> « Expédié » [emoji33][emoji2][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319]


----------



## fousfous (8 Novembre 2018)

Tu en as bien de la chance! La mienne n'est pas encore parti, demain je n'ai pas cours et j'aurais pu la réceptionner, mais je ne peux pas dire ça pour la semaine prochaine...
Elle va juste arriver et il y aura les promos du Black Friday, quand je pense que mes 459€ ont été débité depuis 1 mois et que je n'en profite pas...


----------



## iMrjX (8 Novembre 2018)

Moi je l’ai faite livré en magasin comme ça je suis sûr de pas la louper lol


----------



## BillyGio (9 Novembre 2018)

C’est bon apple WS4 est enfin dispo au retrait chez boulanger j’y cours la chercher ‍♂️‍♂️


----------



## whocancatchme (9 Novembre 2018)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Ah bah non en faite, nouveau statut -> « Expédié » [emoji33][emoji2][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319]



argh la chance !!!

J'ai fais pareil, livraison au magasin de paris chatelet comme ça pas de loupage héhé !! Tu avais pris une acier ou alu ??? J'ai toujours rien que dalle quetchi nada zobe walou !!


----------



## fousfous (9 Novembre 2018)

Enfin c'est expédié! Il ne me reste plus qu'à contacter DHL pour espérer que ça soit déposé en point relais, sinon je vais encore attendre longtemps...


----------



## iMrjX (9 Novembre 2018)

whocancatchme a dit:


> argh la chance !!!
> 
> J'ai fais pareil, livraison au magasin de paris chatelet comme ça pas de loupage héhé !! Tu avais pris une acier ou alu ??? J'ai toujours rien que dalle quetchi nada zobe walou !!



J’ai commandé le modèle Nike+ GPS en 44mm bracelet sport anthracite / noir


----------



## fousfous (9 Novembre 2018)

Il est bien le site de DHL, j'ai pu modifier l'adresse sans problèmes! Dommage par contre qu'il n'y ai pas de point relais dans ma ville (par contre en passant par d'autres transporteurs il y a), on vas espérer que ça passe quand je suis chez moi.


----------



## Enyx (9 Novembre 2018)

Enfin reçu la mienne! Modèle 44 mm inox noir, bracelet milanais, commandée le 19 septembre.


----------



## iMrjX (9 Novembre 2018)

Reçu également aujourd’hui commandé le 21 Octobre à la Fnac. Quelle kiff de l’avoir enfin au poignet !!!! [emoji7]


----------



## whocancatchme (12 Novembre 2018)

iMrj6 a dit:


> Reçu également aujourd’hui commandé le 21 Octobre à la Fnac. Quelle kiff de l’avoir enfin au poignet !!!! [emoji7]



grmblblb !!

Commandé le 11 octobre... version acier donc peut-être moins de stock ? damned


----------



## fousfous (12 Novembre 2018)

En livraison pour aujourd'hui la mienne! J'espère juste que le livreur ne va pas passer quand je ne serais pas la...


----------



## fousfous (12 Novembre 2018)

Reçu! J'ai eu chaud mon interphone ne fonctionne pas!


----------



## fousfous (12 Novembre 2018)

Bon premières impression:
C'est dommage que l'écran n'ai pas été amélioré, on voit beaucoup les pixels, surtout lors de la phase d'apparaillage ou la luminosité est au maximum sur fond noir. 
Il n'y a pas la complication réveil sur infographe modulaire alors qu'il y a sur infographe, du coup je ne peux pas utiliser le cadran pour l'instant (sinon c'est un coup à ne pas se réveiller à la bonne heure).
Au niveau du dock il n'est plus possible de voir la température sans cliquer sur la carte, c'est vraiment dommage de perdre en instantanéité comme ça.

Mais sinon pour finir sur une note plus positive, elle est quand même pas mal, quand je regarde l'arrière je me dis qu'une version en céramique noir ça aurait quand même eu de l'effet!


----------



## whocancatchme (19 Novembre 2018)

Bon la FNAC a retiré les versions acier du site carrément... ça fais quand même 1 mois et 1 semaine. Je sais plus ce que je dois faire, si je dois annuler et aller en apple store ou attendre...


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2018)

whocancatchme a dit:


> Bon la FNAC a retiré les versions acier du site carrément... ça fais quand même 1 mois et 1 semaine. Je sais plus ce que je dois faire, si je dois annuler et aller en apple store ou attendre...


Bah normalement au bout de 30 jours de délais tu peux demander une compensation pour le préjudice subit.


----------



## whocancatchme (20 Novembre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah normalement au bout de 30 jours de délais tu peux demander une compensation pour le préjudice subit.



Intéressant !!! Je demande à qui ? Je vais envoyer un mail au SAV. Merci pour le tuyau...

Et le watch après 2 semaines alors ?


----------



## fousfous (20 Novembre 2018)

Après je ne sais pas si la fnac va appliquer ça, mais normalement ils n'ont pas le choix.
Comment ça la watch après 2 semaines?


----------



## whocancatchme (20 Novembre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Après je ne sais pas si la fnac va appliquer ça, mais normalement ils n'ont pas le choix.
> Comment ça la watch après 2 semaines?




J'ai écris ça vite pardon !! Que penses-tu de la watch après 2 semaines d'utilisation alors ?


----------



## fousfous (20 Novembre 2018)

Je regrette un peu watch OS 4, il manque fil du temps et je ne peux plus voir la météo sans devoir appuyer dessus, les nouveaux cadrans sont inutiles car il manque les complications de base (le réveil ou le minuteur par exemple) mais sinon le design est vraiment bon, surtout l'arrière en céramique! La batterie est largement surdimensionnée, je fini mes journées à 80% et personnellement j'aurais préféré qu'elle soit plus fine, en 3 ans et demi ça aurait été normal.


----------



## Jeremyyy (21 Novembre 2018)

Presque 2 mois mais j'ai enfin mon Apple Watch 44mm Nike! (Commande Fnac)

Maintenant j'ai un autre problème...

Je souhaite restaurer ma nouvelle Watch à partir de la sauvegarde ma Series 1 sauf qu'elle n'est pas proposée... Vous savez comment faire?


----------



## fousfous (22 Novembre 2018)

Etonnant que ça ne soit pas proposé, tu n'as pas quelque chose du genre jumeler en tant que?
Sinon tu déjumelles ta série 1 et ça va forcer une sauvegarde.


----------



## whocancatchme (2 Décembre 2018)

Ma watch est enfin arrivé vendredi à la Fnac ! Enfin ! Gros kiffe en venant de la 0 c’est assez impressionnant la rapidité de la montre ! J’ai aussi testé de sortir sans mon portable c’ est assez grisant d’avoir ses appels dessus sans le téléphone(je suis chez sosh j’ai activé de suite l’option)


----------



## Skillz47 (2 Décembre 2018)

Petite question, je vous vois tous avec des dates décalées par vos revendeurs (Darty, Fnac, Boulanger etc ...)
Pourquoi ne pas avoir commandé sur le site d'Apple ? Les délais ont l'air d'être vraiment tenus de ce côté là.


----------



## fousfous (3 Décembre 2018)

Skillz47 a dit:


> Petite question, je vous vois tous avec des dates décalées par vos revendeurs (Darty, Fnac, Boulanger etc ...)
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir commandé sur le site d'Apple ? Les délais ont l'air d'être vraiment tenus de ce côté là.


Parce que ces sites ont fait croire qu'ils avaient du stock alors que ce n'était pas le cas.


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2018)

Skillz47 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas avoir commandé sur le site d'Apple ? Les délais ont l'air d'être vraiment tenus de ce côté là.


C'est une certitude, mais...


fousfous a dit:


> Parce que ces sites ont fait croire qu'ils avaient du stock alors que ce n'était pas le cas.


...c'est une pratique, disons malhonnête d'augmenter son tiroir-caisse et son taux de commande via internet en proposant ce qui ne jamais respecté : le délai de livraison. Beaucoup pensent que les grandes enseignes seront bien servies et c'est tout à fait le contraire. Seront servis en premier, tous les acheteurs ayant passé commande via le site officiel d'Apple, après tous les magasins officiels Apple, ensuite les magasins agréés Apple et pour pour finir les grandes enseignes qui ne récoltent que de pauvres miettes avec des délais très longs.


----------



## whocancatchme (3 Décembre 2018)

> ...c'est une pratique, disons malhonnête d'augmenter son tiroir-caisse et son taux de commande via internet en proposant ce qui ne jamais respecté : le délai de livraison. Beaucoup pensent que les grandes enseignes seront bien servies et c'est tout à fait le contraire. Seront servis en premier, tous les acheteurs ayant passé commande via le site officiel d'Apple, après tous les magasins officiels Apple, ensuite les magasins agréés Apple et pour pour finir les grandes enseignes qui ne récoltent que de pauvres miettes avec des délais très longs.




Pour certains c'est une question d'habitude ou de carte abonné... en l’occurrence moi c'était des chèques cadeau à passer.

Par contre petite question : Je viens de remarquer que je peux activer le wifi, même avec le téléphone à côté.. avant c'était bluetooth, et en cas de bluetooth non dispo le wifi s'activait..

La on peut avoir les 2 ?! donc niveau priorité la watch fonctionne comme ceci :  Wifi > Bluetooth > 4G ?

Je demande parceque est-ce qu'il vaut mieux pas desactiver le wifi quand la montre est à côté du bluetooth...


----------



## AlexCssn (27 Février 2019)

Bonjour tous le monde,
Hier à 16H j'ai commandé l' Apple Watch Nike+ Series 4 GPS, boîtier en aluminium gris sidéral de 44 mm avec Boucle Sport Nike noir.
En livraison express DHL prévue dans la journée j'ai hâte de pouvoir tester tous sa.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Février 2019)

BRAVO, bon choix !
Donne nous tes impressions après réception et premiers pas... Tours de poignet !


----------



## love_leeloo (4 Avril 2019)

voilà j'ai craqué il y a 10min
j'ai commandé l'Apple Watch Nike+ Series 4 GPS + Cellular, boîtier en aluminium gris sidéral de 40 mm avec Boucle Sport Nike noir.
réception demain matin


----------



## Zorglub38 (4 Avril 2019)

Après 2 ans de serie 2 alu 42mm j’ai craqué initialement pour une serie 4 44mm alu que j’ai renvoyé direct en voyant en réel la version acier inoxydable. Du coup je viens de recevoir la serie 4 gps cell acier inoxydable argenté combinée à un bracelet en cuir Band-Band elle est magnifique !!!

Sinon premier changement (mis à part le matériau) c’est l’écran magnifique et beaucoup plus grand. Ensuite la rapidité de l’interface bluffante en venant d’une Serie 2.


----------



## IannF (5 Avril 2019)

Hello ! Y'a quelques jours j'ai enfin craqué sur la Apple watch 44 en acier ino avec 4g ! Elle remplace donc ma watch de première génération et c'est fou ! Une différence incroyable et la 4G est vraiment pas mal ! Un + pour me motiver à faire du sport.

Bon le prix de 750€ est assez conséquent mais vraiment pas déçu et j'espère l'a garder très longtemps !


----------

